# The +/- of Your Day



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Basically post the pros and cons of you day.

+ I won my money back on a scratch off.  (Barely a positive.)
+ Shadows of the Damned is a really fun game that I discovered.
+ Case of Red Bull.
+ Got out of the house.
+ Got to wear my new hoodie and jeans today.

- Saw someone from high school today. :afr
- Red Bull is making me crash, and it's only mid-afternoon.
- Crappy weather.

So, that's 2 more pros than cons. Heh.

How about you?


----------



## lov3np3ac3 (Aug 15, 2011)

+I got enough sleep.
+Finished my book and decided on the next one I want to read.
+Almost done watching Death Note, and it's awesome.

-Haven't talked to girlfriend today, kind of sad about that.
-It's the end of the weekend and I have school tomorrow.

That's about it, really.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

+Finished scanning sketchbook pages up to date.
+Got a 20/20 on film quiz.

-Sleepy; lethargic.
-Need to write film essay that is due tomorrow, though I haven't even started.


----------



## BattyOldMaid (Feb 16, 2014)

+ finished reading The Maltese Falcon.
+ started reading Flight Behaviour.
+ orthodontics went fab, next appointment the braces come off.

- keys on mobile sticks (cracked screen) too many typos to go back and correct.
- tired


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Still elated from a chat I had with someone I've wanted to chat with in person for a long time.
+ Walking Dead's latest episode.
+ Therapy session went well.
+ Psychiatrist Dan perscribed me a better sleep aid.
+ Had the courage to give a fellow geek GEEK, a magazine about geeky things, while in the waiting froom.
+ Ate Chinese today. 

- Miserably stuffed from Chinese food. Haha.
- Though it went well with my therapist, I still have doubts about myself.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

+ Attended stress management course
+ Applied for college courses in september
+ Burnt 1159 calories walking
+ Applied for 2 more jobs

- Had an argument with my mum
- Missed an interview due to feeling stressed out and panicked until last minute. Feel terrible about this.
- Had a bit of an anxiety/avoidant moment with a couple at the library.
- Felt depressed..
- Trouble getting hold of a psychiatrist.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

+Had a delicious burrito from Chipotle
-Did terrible on my exam
-Hardly got any sleep last night
-Realized again how pathetic/purposeless my life is and will continue to be-Made me feel hopeless


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

positivity? I showed up to work early

Negativity? Being surrounded by co workers who are nothing but a bunch of *******s and to top that off, one of them is dating my own sister. Piece of sh*t.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

+ I ate more than 1 meal today
- Everything else


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

+ Played the Titanfall beta. That was cool.
+ Ate some chicken drumsticks.

- Didn't leave the house except to walk the dog a few times. Feel like a lazy bum.
- Writer's block


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

-my period
-cramps
-upset stomach cause of period
-yet more cramps
-haven't gotten a good nights sleep
-cried way too much

+didn't drink alcohol
+didn't take too many sleeping pills


----------



## Dewdlz (Jan 17, 2014)

+ I went for a drive and bought a few plush dolls for my collection. (make fun, idc.)
+ I'm still not deaf from listening to music everyday and keeps me in a better mood.

- No friends.
- Bored, waiting to be hired for work.
- Addicted to coffee.
- I can't find a decent conversation with anyone without being harassed.
- Much more, but I'm done.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

+Quality time with a friend.
-Didn't get in to a show I wanted to attend.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

In a Lonely Place said:


> + Another day closer to death
> - Still Here


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

+ Work went by quickly and only had to be there 7 hours
+ Didnt wake up tired
+ Replaced my burnt out light bulbs
+ Made about $160 in tips so far this week

- Felt extremely self conscious about my makeup and the way I looked all day
- Didnt do as many haircuts as the other girls in the salon
- Feeling like Im not ever going to be very good at making digital artwork
- Lonely tonight and wishing I had friends to see


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Spent time with youngest niece. She's adorkable.
+ Exercised.
+ Kickin' butt at Tekken Revolution.

- I have this mysterious pain in my side.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

+ didn't feel bad all day
- lots of things. Mostly mood swings I can't seem to control and worrying about therapy tomorrow and a general kind of feeling down feeling.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

+got to sleep in
+attended class
+finished paper
+hair looks amazing

-worried about results of said paper
-forget iclicker
-girl looked at me and I smiled like a dork


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

+ Much needed part for auto showed up.

- It don't fit. Motherf-


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

-woke up from a dream that caused me and uncalled for amount of irritation and anxiety, tainted my day, especially because I 
-woke up late and didn't get much done
+But I did get some errands done with more ease than expected
+I didn't crumble apart and hurt myself because of irritability


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

+work went by fast today
+i found out there's rice krispy treat oreos and tried them. They were delicious!

-too busy at work
-a certain someone has raised my paranoia and suspicions about a past issue
-my anxiety is kind of bad today


I really hope i have more positive parts of my day tomorrow and the rest of the week


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

+finished and turned in my film essay.
+no mandatory homework due tomorrow, so I have a free-ish night if I want to take a nap early.
+feel only slightly depressed.

-animation professor wants me to fix my walk cycle.
-so tired that I fell asleep and missed most of the film we were supposed to take notes on in film class.
-roommate is sad because she didn't get into this service organization; it looked like she was about to cry but I didn't know what to say so I just pretended I didn't notice.


----------



## blueman1027 (Aug 9, 2013)

+Got an annoying math exam out of the way
+Had a meaningful discussion in my Political Science class
+For the first time this year, I was able to take my jacket off outside and feel the warm-ish air.
+Finally quit being lazy and cleaned out my car
+Finished off the day with some Gino's pizza.
+Looking forward to trying to win tickets to Rockstock tomorrow.

-I feel like I didn't do as well as I wanted on that math exam
-Our roads are falling apart! There's new potholes every day, really! I'm gonna be so irritated if I have to get a realignment on my car because of all these potholes that I can barely keep track of. The worst part is, some of them are completely unavoidable. Man, I feel bad for all the road work crews who have to constantly go around and fill those things. /rant


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

+got a pass on being late today
+made up all of my work from being absent two days
+assured that my friend is okay
+got in a nap today

-have 50 or so problems left to code
-anxious about my upcoming externship & couldn't get all of my paperwork filled out
-still feeling really sick & battling an epic migraine that doesn't dissipate with sleep


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Space Dandy
+ Archer
+ Exercise
- Hiccups
- Tired all day


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

+ Downloading lots of stuff at work with the fast internet connection. 

- Canker sore is annoying me so much. Please go away! :no


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

+ I went into a snackbar and came out without any significant injuries.
+ I somehow made significant progress on my essay on Christianity.
+ I had a 9 on my essay on Heidegger.
- I spent the first four hours or so of my day doing absolutely nothing. 
- The dynamics in the photo course were such that I didn't really get involved.
- The Netherlands did not win any gold medals today. (I'm not sure if that counts but anyway.)


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

+I tried something new for once in the cafeteria. I always get pasta or a sandwich because I'm too scared to learn how to order the other foods. The lady at the new section did seem a little irritated with me (I didn't know the names of any of the food laid out, so I resorted to naming them off by column + row; didn't work out so well...), but, in the end I had the opportunity to deviate from my regular palette. That's nice. And having the courage to try something new is also nice. Yay me. 

+We met in the library instead of the regular classroom for Rhetorical Arts today. Some girl actually said hi to me and made a beeline right to the chair next to me. For once I wasn't invisible or socially undesirable. I was very awkward making conversation, but once we were coincidentally paired up for a class activity, I was casually making jokes, to which she laughed. Cool. 

-Rash is reappearing, despite locking away the metal belt I believed was causing it (I'm allergic to certain metals). Now it's back with a vengeance, and it's not only around my stomach, but all over my chest and beginning to creep on my right arm, too. 

-Storyboard not going well. Instead of dynamic framing, each shot looks like I have no sense of spacial composition whatsoever. Ugh.

-I smiled at someone in the hallway who was crying. I'm so ****ing stupid.


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

+ Managed to get some checks signed over and deposited

+ Applied at a logistics company, and I have high hopes about it

+ Deep cleaned a good portion of the house

+ Cleaned out my car

+ Got laundry done

+ Helped my cousin with his taxes


- My doggie isn't feeling very well

- Didn't have time to work out

- I miss my husband

- Didn't get around to working on the backyard


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

- I feel like my brain chemistry is at an all time low, I don't even feel like myself anymore

- Had a few cigarettes today,

- I blew up massively today over a crappy little argument, way to go, self.

+ Things could start looking up tomorrow? I guess I'm just hoping at this point


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

- Slept in, but had sprained my shoulder during sleep
- Went to work
- Ate food
- Posted on SAS
- Went to sleep


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

+My stubble looks nice today.
- Slept in bed all day.


----------



## blueman1027 (Aug 9, 2013)

+ For the first time this year, I got to drive 70 mph with my windows down...and it felt SOOOOO good!!!
+ I've felt rather energized all day.
+ The dining hall at my university was a hungry man's paradise today. All you can eat Baked and Fried Chicken, Baked macaroni and cheese, cornbread, Bacon Cheeseburgers, curly fries, pizza, and the list goes on. I ate like a freaking king and I regret nothing!!!!

- Almost everyone at work was sick, so I'm probably going to get sick too in the near future.
- A homeless guy came up to me in the mall today and all I had in my pocket was a dime. I gave it to him, but I wish I had more to give. I know it was all I had, but I can't help but feel like a bit of a jerk for only giving him a dime, you know?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

+ it's sunny
- woke up to stomach cramps this morning -.-
+ I was half asleep so the cramps didn't affect me as much as they could have done and
I don't really remember the really bad pain.

I'll update this later maybe.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

it's early but

-couldn't find my iclicker. lost participation points. have to find it before next class for sure. thought I could find it before school, but I was mistaken.

-feel like el crapo

-still haven't clipped my fingernails or shaved in several days and feel like a major slob

-still worried about how I did on that paper

-worried if my graduation application will be accepted

-posted on sas


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Got out of the house.
+ Didn't feel ugly or anything today; felt positive.
+ Bought some nice clothes today.
+ Incredibly nice weather.
+ My long-haired cat returned home, finally! Was worried.
- Still need to get my sister something for her birthday.
- Stomach really hurt earlier.
- Felt pretty lethargic all day.


----------



## Slaeth (Jan 30, 2014)

+ Had another job interview today.
+ Got complimented even though, I feel like I looked like poop today.
- It's unreasonably hot.
- Best friend hates me.
- No one to talk to.
- Birthday in like 2 days and I don't feel like doing anything with anyone.
- Extremely unmotivated.


----------



## blueman1027 (Aug 9, 2013)

+ Epic weather
+ Feeling energized
+ Got another exam out of the way.
+ I think I've decided on which new monitor I want to buy tomorrow.
+ I heard Seether's new song (Weak) on Rock 105 on the way home and I'm already addicted! 
+ Filled up my car at the cheapest gas station in the Kanawha Valley. Thank you GasBuddy!

- I had to reheat dinner since my mom decided to make dinner early without telling me. Fun fact about me: I hate reheating food. It loses so much taste and the texture is always a bit off.
- I was in a hurry to eat lunch in between classes today, so I decided to go to a new "fast food" place to save some time. Little did I know, I would be waiting there for 20 minutes for a hot dog and fries. They weren't even busy. On the bright side, they did apologize for taking so long, and the food was pretty good too. I just wish I didn't have to wolf it down to get to class on time.


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

+ Didn't wake up at 1pm as usual
+ Got new clothes
+ Made myself call people about applying for a diploma and disability employment services
- Wanted to sleep from 4pm onwards
- Ate too much sugar (prob linked to previous)
- As usual felt alienated, tense and brain-dead in public
- Dealing with the fact that I only have one real friend left


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

+ I attended my philosophy class despite my demotivated state.
+ I ate lunch. 
+ I IM'ed my friend for a bit before it lagged too much for me to bear.

- Slept through my morning class, causing me to fall behind on my storyboard. 
- Didn't complete all the assigned reading in time for philosophy class.
- Slept too much today, especially with the extra midday nap, ultimately wasting more time to idleness.
- Butted heads with an ******* user on another thread here.
- SAS member notified me that they are leaving the site. 
- Didn't eat dinner.
- Feel sick physically, and dead emotionally.
- It's 1 am and I still haven't showered.

Edit:
-Hit 50 post limit again. Dammit. It deleted the text I was attempting to post too. I should have learned to copy posts to my clipboard by now.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

+ I woke up at a decent time.
+ Listened to good music.
+ Didn't feel so depressed.

- Monster Hunter is a s*** game, for s*** people, and it makes me mad.
- My sis is pregnant and could go into labor any time now. I've got to watch my niece when that happens, who knows how long for. Kinda stressing me out.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Chatted with a good friend. (Online, but still.)
+ Made a good friend. (Online, but still.)
+ Red Bull powers activated.
+ Swept massive amount of leaves off of porch.
- Katie got kicked off of King of the Nerds/Zack is still alive.
- My stomach keeps hurting. (Could be the Red Bull. Heh.)


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

+Had a convo with the bestie. She is the best
+Had a convo with a friend who is also neat. 
+Ate ramen noodles 
+Watched the news thus connected with the outside world
-Didn't feel quite right for about half the day
-Soon to be another shift of questionably impending doom.


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

+ took my dog out this morning before it started pouring
+ started talking to my best friend again after a few days
+ endured two hours of a math help session

- went off on my friend for reasons that make me even more upset
- didn't do any work because of it
- a mutual-mutual friend met a band member that i like and i was very jealous aha


----------



## Triginta Septem (Feb 22, 2014)

+? found this site; not sure why I even joined but I'm hoping something good'll come of it

- didn't do any homework; grade continues to plummet
- forgot pretty much everything at home
- could not think at all and looked absolutely stupid in math
- today just wasn't as cool as the last few days have been; it was kinda lonely (well, duh)


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

+ Posted in a nice thread. Was a pretty decent post too.
+ Had a shower, even though I didn't want to have one.

- Family is being annoying.
- Stressed out.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

+ Got to work slightly early
+ Found a bunch of new bands I like (well, I already knew about them just hadn't listened to the whole album)
+ Spoke to my therapist briefly
+ Ate a bunch of healthy food
+ Starting building a sweet house in minecraft

- Knee pain acting up again and might need a new brace
- Didn't get enough sleep so I've been tired all day
- Wanted to go to the library but totally forgot


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ My niece liked her gift.
+ Didn't have to go to her b-day party.(She had one with her friends yesterday on her real b-day, so she's good). 
+ Taco Bell
+ Feeling better.
- Was so, so tired all day.
- Had to go out shopping for other b-days. Lot of'em this month.


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

+had a good workout
+got some homework done
+ate decently
+made a couple of friends on here

-still lonely
-didn't do laundry (I really need to)
-didn't/haven't spoken to anyone irl


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

+ discovered i'm smart..

- discovered i'm an idiot..


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

+Sat on a bench in the middle of nowhere, very peaceful.
+Took some nice photos
+Danced like a lunatic, which was fun
+Did a workout
+Started a portrait

-Some guy came speeding along in a jeep and ruined my peaceful bench thing.
-Did all those things above to combat the strongest feelings of depression and loneliness ive had in a long while, yet those feelings still broke thru.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

+Was at least a little productive today.
+Watched a new episode of a show.

-Had a stomachache all day long.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

- woke up at 5pm.
- took nearly a half hour to order a grilled cheese sandwich from the cafeteria -- didn't even end up eating it. just felt obligated since i didn't eat anything today. it's in my fridge now.
- headache, and i feel sick. 
- did nothing.
- bit the inside of my lip multiple times until it bled. ouch.
+ at least i tried to go outside.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

+ don't have to dread going to work tomorrow as I have the day off
+ thunderstorms are forecast for this area later today and it's beginning to rain now
+ looked in the mirror earlier and didn't feel an overwhelming sense of repulsion
- damn dysthymia is plaguing me as per usual - sure would be nice to be able to muster up the motivation to do something and actually get some sort of enjoyment from it
- the rain has stopped and the sun is out again - blah


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

+Was able to sleep in today
+Studied for my Sociology exam on Monday
+The weather was pleasant 
-Besides my second point, I did hardly anything productive today.
-I'm not looking forward to work tomorrow.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

+ Slept round my friends house, was really fun. 
+ Went out for dinner with said friend
- Regretted eating so much
- Got ganged up on
- I'm too touchy on said subject because it was a joke 
- Still hurt


----------



## AlbertaBlues (Feb 21, 2014)

+ Had a shopping day with my mom today for a few hours
+ got a new cd and movie.
+ had chinese food 

-Hospital day


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Got out of the house.
+ My brother liked all of his gifts.
+ He finally gave back some of the games he'd borrowed for forever.
- The weather is starting to suck again.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ finished work early
+ lunch with my boyfriend
+ nap
+ found out Rachel Reilly is on The Amazing Race 

- had little fight with my boyfriend this morning 
- felt slow at work

P.s this thread is amazing


----------



## blueman1027 (Aug 9, 2013)

+ Slept a lot throughout the day
+ Ate at IHOP at 5am. It's an interesting experience lol. I'm not used to eating at restaurants so early.
+ Been enjoying my new monitor and it's 1080p epicness along with my new speakers that sound great!
+ I found out that I have a chance of getting promoted at work!

- A bit overwhelmed with Math work that I keep procrastinating
- I already miss the good weather.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

+ Spent time with my sister
+ Got some supplies at the hardware store

- Room is messy
- Didn't go the gym
- Tired


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

+ Quiet day doing homework in the coffee shop. Was kinda relaxing.
+ Spent some time with my baby cousin 
+ Uncle brought over a supreme pizza :b
- Didn't get as much done as I hoped I would today. Had trouble focusing.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Umm... I woke up today.

Not sure if positive or negative.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

minimized said:


> Umm... I woke up today.
> 
> Not sure if positive or negative.


This, and:

+ Listened to some badass music that made me feel a little less dead.
+ Texted someone.
+ Drew a bit.
- Didn't do any of my homework and I didn't study for my midterm on Tuesday.
- My classmate didn't respond to me, and it's been several hours. As usual. We never play video games together anymore. 
- They ran out of avocado so I had to get bell peppers instead in my sandwich.

Today was not that bad. Maybe I'm just used to doing pretty much nothing with my life.


----------



## gamerguy (Jan 23, 2014)

+ Took some photos in the city
+ Made short conversation with girl at shop counter
+ Got a friendly email I didn't expect from someone

- Felt sick in the morning from drinking too much last night


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

+Dale Earnhardt Jr won the Daytona 500. 

- It's cold outside.
- I only got 2.5 hours of sleep. 
- Ice coffee from McDonald's sucks.
- I am still living in West Virginia and in my parents house.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

+ got a raise last fall, boss just told me I got another raise
+ going to sit in the corporate coding committee, which means more opportunities for learning
+ done with work so I can slack off a but
+ found out the exam I took last week that corporate paid for is good for the ICD 10 coding change so now I don't have shell out $400 out of my pocket to pay for it

- being in the corporate coding committee means I'll have to present what I learned to my department
- not much work to do means I'll have a slow and boring day
- I'm sleepy


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

+ Beautiful, serene morning.
+ Actually attended both of my morning classes on time.
+ Iced coffee revived me.
+ Classmate tried to converse with me again before class began, this time about the shirt I am wearing which embellishes the logo of the choir (I loathed to be in) I was part of in high school. 
+ Somewhat passionate about one of the topics I am considering for my next speech. I actually came up with a lot of ideas (once I left class, ironically) on my walk back to the dorm. 

- Had to partner up for a project in Rhetorical Arts and discuss topics with them the entire class period. :/
- A bit of introspection has left me self-loathing already, and the day has barely begun.
- Haven't done any studying or homework yet. Deadlines and midterms are looming.
- 3 hours of sleep.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Got out of the house and drove a bit.
+ Won money on scratch offs.
- Slept too much today.
- Keep missing texts from someone.
- Have to fast because I'm getting a blood test tomorrow.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

+took 15mins off my 5k training
+felt great being outside getting sweaty

-Psych. dr appt today
-being mentally abused yet again by that person I live with
-miss having a dog on my walks and in general just lonely


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ McGriddles. The only good thing at McDonald's.
- Had to give blood today. It hurt, and I hate needles even more now.
- Slept so much today. Might've been the blood giving.
- Had some bad dreams.

Overall, not a great day. Uneventful and leaning towards bad.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

+ Worked on some of my storyboard.
+ Tasty lunch (too full to finish it, though). 

- Tons of anxiety. Especially regarding my professor, who kept passing by my work in class but only made commentary on virtually everyone else's work. 
- Midterm in an hour. Nervous.
- Still haven't done my Philosophy essay which is due tonight.
- Even though I still got a decent grade (96%) on my previous Philosophy essay, I felt extremely inferior when my professor decided to spontaneously email the class 4 examples of top student-submitted essays. It belittled my 96%, and made me feel as if it were actually a bad grade, as if 100% is the standard. I wonder. Am I supposed to easily get full credit?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I wanted to try posting here every day, but it's so hard to think of positive things, sometimes it's hard to think of negative things too like it's just a bit of a blur. But mostly it's hard to think of positive things.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I wanted to try posting here every day, but it's so hard to think of positive things, sometimes it's hard to think of negative things too like it's just a bit of a blur. But mostly it's hard to think of positive things.


I'm trying to, as well. I try to think of the little things if I can't come up with something solid.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+slept in
+had day off work
+in a generally good mood without having to try
+tried something new for lunch and it was good!
+new Pretty Little Liars episode

-too cold outside to go anywhere
-a little nervous for work tomorrow


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

+ therapy session went quite well
+ it's sunny
+ decided to do some things I've been putting off while I was in town anyway and went to the bank to deposit some money and the town hall to get a recycling bag for clothes.
+ I've had the autotune remix of 'can't hug every cat' stuck in my head all morning
+ instead of just ignoring the homeless person by the bridge I apologised and said I didn't have any change.
+ I have Dominos reheated stuffed crust pizza :3 it's not as good as when it's heated the first time, but still good.

- as I predicted (because these things always seem to happen when I'm dealing with government/council services), despite it saying on the council website to go to the town hall or library for clothes recycling bags, they didn't do them and she just told me to take things to clothes banks. (No good when some of the clothes are ruined and just scraps I've cut up though ) 

- I wanted to hand the money to the person on the counter at the bank, but ended up using the machine. The queue was so long and one of the people who worked there was suggesting that people waiting at the end just use the machines if they could. Which makes sense, I don't think 'People scare me I want to force myself to talk to people face to face' would probably cut it as an excuse when there's a super long queue. 

- I've had the autotune remix of 'can't hug every cat' stuck in my head all morning.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

+ I went to class
+ got Del Taco
+ my car started (it's a piece of ****)
+ I got some vicodin!










It was a good day, apparently!


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

+ I didn't have work today
+ Didn't spend any money
+ I found a potential job to apply for

- Slept all day, accomplished nothing
- Realised I can't afford to fix up my crappy replacement bike 
- Am continuing to saty up waay too late


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

+ had interesting dream
- it was a nightmare

+ like how a screencap turned out
- i'll probably get judged for posting it

- can't think of much to say to people
+ i'm laughing for some reason


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

+ Wearing cool clothes, attempting to not give a ****.
- Gave a ****. People were staring and making strange expressions. 
+ Worked a bit on my storyboard.
- Composition doesn't look exactly how I wanted it to. I need to practice drawing larger compositions more often. It's difficult to frame figures and scenery on 12 field paper. :/
- SWEET MOTHER OF ****ING JESUS THAT WAS THE SCARIEST MOMENT OF MY LIFE
IN THE MIDDLE OF THIS ****ING POST A GIANT SPIDER CRAWLED RIGHT ACROSS MY DESK AND MY WRIST BRUSHED AGAINST IT AS I WAS TYPING i cant ****ing do this i was standing like 5 feet away from my desk screaming AND IT CRAWLED INTO MY ****ING DRAWER i am never opening that drawer again. never. i got my gloves on and just took a few important things i needed from the drawer today and slammed them on the floor multiple times for good measure but **** that was ****ing scary.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> - SWEET MOTHER OF ****ING JESUS THAT WAS THE SCARIEST MOMENT OF MY LIFE
> IN THE MIDDLE OF THIS ****ING POST A GIANT SPIDER CRAWLED RIGHT ACROSS MY DESK AND MY WRIST BRUSHED AGAINST IT AS I WAS TYPING i cant ****ing do this i was standing like 5 feet away from my desk screaming AND IT CRAWLED INTO MY ****ING DRAWER i am never opening that drawer again. never. i got my gloves on and just took a few important things i needed from the drawer today and slammed them on the floor multiple times for good measure but **** that was ****ing scary.


^ Possibly the funniest negative so far. :clap

+ Blood test came back and all is normal and good. 
+ Finished up some movies I was only halfway into. Catchin' up on my flicks.
+ I feel good today. Mentally and physically.
- Worried bad memories will creep up.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

+ I got out of bed. 
+ I took a shower.

- I slept til 3:00 pm. 
- It's still Winter.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ it was a good hair day
+ someone thought I was still in high school
+ today was payday
+ watched retro Flintstones with my boyfriend

- got to work late because my bus was behind schedule :/
- my supervisor was in a bad mood and when she's in a bad mood, we all are :high5
- I think I almost got frost bite on my walk home it was freezing cold


----------



## gamerguy (Jan 23, 2014)

+ Left my friends place very early in the morning today feeling good

- Cried because I felt depressed later on


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> - SWEET MOTHER OF ****ING JESUS THAT WAS THE SCARIEST MOMENT OF MY LIFE
> IN THE MIDDLE OF THIS ****ING POST A GIANT SPIDER CRAWLED RIGHT ACROSS MY DESK AND MY WRIST BRUSHED AGAINST IT AS I WAS TYPING i cant ****ing do this i was standing like 5 feet away from my desk screaming AND IT CRAWLED INTO MY ****ING DRAWER i am never opening that drawer again. never. i got my gloves on and just took a few important things i needed from the drawer today and slammed them on the floor multiple times for good measure but **** that was ****ing scary.


+ Laughed at this^ thanks 
+ I made it to the 8:30 lecture ignoring the thoughts in my head of not going
+ I paid attention in the lecture, and took notes
+ Tried to pay attention in next lecture, sort of did

- Missed breakfast, hit snooze a million times, missed lunch
- Being lazy, as always
- Haven't revised lectures, thinking I'll probably fail this semester and it's only day 4, and not motivated enough to do anything about it
- Forgotten how to make myself happy
- Keep being negative


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

- Why the hell have I been listening to pop/club/radio music for the past hour?
- I skipped class and texted a classmate to ask them if they could tell the professor that I'm sick and that my midterm is already turned in on the class reel.
- I slept until noon on a school day.
- I've been on my bed practically the entire time since I woke up.

+ I feel somewhat relaxed (rare) and silly. I missed being so silly. I can't wait to go home for spring break this sunday and be silly with my sister.
+ I have no demanding responsibilities. I already wrote my philosophy paper for tonight's class...

- ....I'm a bit nervous though, because the professor mentioned in an email that he would be asking students to share out their work from their paper. It is obvious that he is doing this because of students like me, who do not initiate participation in class discussion. He thinks he can force me to participate now because I have the essay printed in front of me and I can reference it. Great. My essay was not very good. Now I will embarrass myself in front of the class. 
- I feel weird.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ 
+ She's my friend now.  Haha.
+ Fixed the bathroom sink.
+ Cleaned out the truck.
+ Got brave and cammed.
+ My dad asked me for a haircut, and I said yes.
+ Exercised and got out of the house a bit while doing so.
- My stomach hurts.
- I'm getting a winter belly. I need to do more crunches.

P.S. + I'm proud of the success of this thread. A buddy said it deserves a sticky. Just sayin'. Mods? Hrm?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

- I woke up pretty late
- haven't done much today
- feeling really down and crappy about myself
- feel really unattractive today
- cried a tiny bit, for the first time in quite a few days, not going to break the record now.. 

+ some youtube videos I've watched today entertained me a little.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> - feeling really down and crappy about myself
> - feel really unattractive today


You're not unattractive. :|



failoutboy said:


> + I posted some funny pictures of hairy men!
> 
> - Mom caught me looking at pictures of hairy men.


:clap

+ This thread.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

+ Registered for classes next semester, have >96% in all classes rn, recovery day, ordered a new grill. 
- Still haven't fixed sleep schedule. Sore boobies.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

+ Gotten 2 PMs today and that really helps a lot in cheering me up and feel I have just some semblance of social contact.
- Still feeling really alone though, and felt tired and lifeless for the past two weeks or so.


----------



## ChangeInProgress (Apr 23, 2012)

+ Posting for the first time in a year and a half! Don't kno why I find it + worthy but it is lol.
+ Got complimented by 3 separate people in 3 different scenarios on my weight loss.
+ Had a good normal convo with a co worker with no awkwardness
+ Day off from workout so I get to rest and relax

-/+ Started out dark and cloudy and rainy. Ended up being sunny

- Had a not so great convo with a coworker that ended awkwardly. 
- Missed opportunity in a social interaction with co workers during lunch. Maybe tomorrow. 

Pros outweigh the cons. Today turned out to be a good day.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ got to work on time (only by a minute or two lol) because my bus wasn't slow today
+ my lunch was amazing. It involved PB, M&Ms....and iced coffee!
+ got in quality music listening time to recharge 
+ did some writing

- freezing cold out, again
- felt weak because of low blood pressure and caffeine not mixing lol
- my next work schedule sucks and my supervisor didn't give me the day I requested off (probably just didn't notice but still)
- bus driver didn't hear me ask for my stop so had to get off at the wrong one


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> + I posted some funny pictures of hairy men!
> 
> - Mom caught me looking at pictures of hairy men.


+ you made me laugh , because i also noticed your recent new hobbie

- i fell of a rodeo bull


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

- Had to shovel entire driveway and places for garbage bins to go, by myself. My back is killing me.
- Too scared to tell mum I want to try going back to school.
- Am feeling depressed, and anxious.
- Can't help but feel like a ****ing freak.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

+ Opened a stubborn jar lid that my mom gave up on opening. Felt powerful.
- Having trouble walking on my right foot. Not sure what I did.



Marakunda said:


> - Had to shovel entire driveway and places for garbage bins to go, by myself. My back is killing me.
> - Too scared to tell mum I want to try going back to school.
> - Am feeling depressed, and anxious.
> - Can't help but feel like a ****ing freak.


You should really give school another try. Might be tough starting up again initially, but once some sort of routine sets it might not be so bad. Unless that's not what you were worried about. But still, you should give it a shot.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

- woke up at 3:30 AM
+ made it through an exhausting meeting
+ sat up front with a co-worker and had a nice chat (she's so nice)
+ went swimming
++ planning a nice sleep tonight.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Full Throttle energy drinks.
+ Taco Bell
+ Got out of the house, despite being so tired.
+ Comic shop.
+ Head shop.
- So tired.
- Stomach is still sour today.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

- woke up late again (it's so hard to wake up when it's freezing, so I turn the heating on while I'm half asleep and then usually go back to sleep for an hour -.-)
- didn't do much of anything today
+ felt better compared to yesterday overall


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

+ rhetorical arts class got cancelled.
+ the ambience of light rain outside is nice.
+ my roommate is already gone for spring break.
+ it's technically spring break for me starting now.
+ today is apparently the day they play my music on the school radio station.
- slept the day away.
- despite everything i feel terrible about myself.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

+ woke up earlier than usual
+ found a copy of RE4 in perfect condition at a second-hand shop
+ caught up on tv shows i've been neglecting
- work work work
- my legs feel sore
- i feel too lethargic/tired to do anything else


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

+ Went to the store and got a new pair of shorts.
+ Went to the bakery and got some cream puffs.
+ Took a nap.

- It was bitterly cold all day today. 
- Had to back to the store to get duct tape. 
- It's still Winter.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Barone Bros. Pizza (New York styled)
- Hiccups
- A gift I sent someone was returned to the online store. Bummer. Have to resend.


----------



## Blue Clue (Mar 2, 2014)

+ Got to reward myself with my favourite chocolate ever!
+ Realised I'm not as terrible at Dota 2 as I thought

- Didn't get enough work done
- Started raining when I went outside so I had to turn back early. As usual.
- Simple things are pulling me back into that horrible rut I've been stuck in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

- 3 hours of sleep.
+ went home for spring break.
+ chatted with a couple friends today on skype.
+ played some silent hill 3.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

- Job interview didn't go so well.
+ Got drunk at home.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

- Slept the day away
+/- Keep raining. I like it, but it an stop. Heh.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

+ Gamed the day away. 
+ Relaxed feeling.
- Starving. Unfortunately, my mum does not accommodate vegetarians, so I'm not eating dinner.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

+ Had pizza.
+ Went outside for a walk.
- Dad visited, out of nowhere.
- My great grandma who was visiting left, and took her medication that I wanted to abuse. I'm pretty sure it was anxiety meds, sedatives I think, and I might have got a bit high off of it. That's no fun...


----------



## Slaeth (Jan 30, 2014)

+ Had a stupidly entertaining conversation with my really good friend.
+ Found some mindblowingly good music
+ Finally stop replacing water with soda
- It stopped raining.
- Life is unbelievably boring


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ got free Powerade
+ had random convo with a stranger about my favourite iced coffee
+ tried the new pretzel bagel from Tim Hortons
+ team I'm cheering for on The Amazing Race came in first tonight
+ painted nails a new colour

- slept in a little too late
- been feeling sad today
- got annoyed with my favourite co worker today


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

+ I had off from both jobs and got a full 8 hours of sleep


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

+ bought my cousin's birthday gift
+ brother sent me some new music
+ learned how to change a diaper
- had to figure out how change a diaper for the first time with no one around to help me. -_- It stayed I guess. 
- didn't finish as much as I had planned again.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

- mum hit and yelled at me to wake up.
- took away my lunch as punishment for sleeping in.
- feel like ****. i think my TRAPS is spiking up after months in dormancy.
+ the sun is shining.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

+Less stressful work day.
+Was complimented.

-Car didn't start.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Skyped with girly.
+ Exercised.
+ Renewed my appointment with therapist...by phone!
- Slept a lot.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

+Finally got my computer to connect.
-Sick as F
-Slept all day because I didn't want to deal with my sickness
-Dog peed in her kennel, fml.
-My bf and I got in a sort-of fight and he hasn't been talking to me
-My wifi has been sucking so badly.
=fml really hardly at the moment..


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

- Bad time at work, stinky co-workers
- Washing machine broke
- Feelings of early depression
- Violin lesson tomorrow and I haven't had time to practice all week

+ Homemade pizza

Today was pretty ****.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Catching up on movies.
- Doing nothing but catching up on movies.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

+ woke up somewhat on time today. (11 am. wow.)
+ actually remembered a dream.
+ looking forward to beating silent hill 3. i last saved right before the final boss fight. after i beat that, i'm planning to finish shadow of the colossus, which should be fairly easy and quick.
- running out of video games to occupy me this spring break.
- have to study for philosophy midterm and write my speech outline.
- mum yelled at me to wake up much earlier this morning before i actually got up.
- have to do labs today.
- hungry. no food.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

+ It was sunny today. It always seems to be sunny when I go out to therapy. This is good because I use the sun to photosynthesis positive emotions.

- felt just kind of down after therapy session today. My therapist asked me about what I'd been up to, and of course since I'm never motivated to do much of anything I tried to explain that to her but she was basically like 'it doesn't sound like you've had a good week, but back to anxiety' And I understand that that's why I was getting therapy. I underestimated the effect of this total lack of motivation on my life when I went to get therapy, and this is strictly cbt for social anxiety so she can't really do anything. I usually feel good after therapy sessions but today I just kind of felt like everything was so difficult. 

- I have tons of therapy homework to do over the next week and I just feel like it's a constant up hill battle. I know it has to get worse before it can get better, but I just want it to get better. :'( Sometimes I feel happy after I've pushed myself to do something but right now I kind of just want to do all the stuff I put on that list today instead of doing a bit every day, just so I can get it all out of the way and can go back to being able to relax without thinking about stuff.

- I didn't talk to anyone at the counter in the bank again, I was so close to the counter this time but the woman came over and was like 'please use the machines' to me and other people waiting. I don't care any more, I'm counting it, I talked to that woman a tiny bit. It's just impractical I think, there's always too long queues in there. 

- I feel a lot of the time like I just want to avoid things, like it's all a lot of effort and I'm no longer sure what parts of that are related to anxiety and what parts are just related to me not feeling truly at peace with things most of the time...

- I feel like everyone thinks I'm very young and pathetic. And I'm very aware of this thought process now but I'm not sure how to change it... I really need to, it's sort of central to most of my negative thoughts. That I'm just... a personalityless childlike husk. Sometimes I don't feel like that though, I just don't know why eventually I do end up feeling that way. Maybe because I don't have enough positive discourse with people any more. But I really think I should be able to have a sense of confidence and feel good about myself, without external influence. I just don't know how...


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

+ Rode my bike today
+ The sun was shining.
+ My test was postponed to Monday
- My other test was moved up from Wednesday to Monday
- Still putting off that homework that's due in a few hours
- Stressing over tomorrow.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

+ Called my dad that's in the hospital (I feel like a horrible daughter when I put off calling him...)
+ Had a cool dream
+ Ate some watermelon (I made my mom buy it so I better not let it go to waste)
+ Requested a refill for my prescription
+/- called with my boyfriend today... but wish we talked more
+ Surprised my mom and her boyfriend with a physics trick

- Embarrassed myself in front of my teachers and classmates 
-/+ Period... But not pregnant? So that's good? 
- Ate too much
- Realized I'll never be good at art (I found out this amazing artist I followed on deviantart was only fifteen, and it crushed my self esteem. xD)
- Abandoned a friend in need because I wanted to go home. ;-;
- Almost got hit by a truck with giant wheels, because it was was filled with douche bag teenagers who didn't give a ****. ;x

I think that's about it. c:


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

- Threw up this morning.
- Anxiety has gotten heavy.
- Feeling not myself today.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

- Woke up late.
- Mum yelled at me to wake up. 
- Super hot outside and was feeling dizzy even riding around in my sister's car.
+ Ventured outside.
+ Hung out with my sister. Even though I loathe cloth shopping, I like spending time with my sister.
+ Finally got Dream Drop Distance! :yay
+ Found some kickass MLP: FiM pencils for a dollar at Target.
+ Ate ice cream with a coupon my sister gave me.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

+ I got a lot done
- I have a headache


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

+ Watched the new Gaki No Tsukai 24 hour batsu.
- Didn't sleep much, slept for 2 hours then woke up.
- Didn't do anything of any value. Didn't even eat today.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Marakunda said:


> + Watched the new Gaki No Tsukai 24 hour batsu.
> - Didn't sleep much, slept for 2 hours then woke up.
> - Didn't do anything of any value. Didn't even eat today.


Eating can possibly make you feel better. At least physically. Take a 1-2 hour nap if you can, as well. I hope you feel better.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

+ did well on my exam.
+ got a text from a friend I haven't heard from in a while. Weird cause I was gonna do the same.
- still have to finish my assignment tonight. Been having trouble focusing lately.
- she called me quiet girl....ugh whatever, I'm so used to it I don't even care anymore.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

+ Watched Survivor for the first time in forever...
+ Finished making another clay plate in ceramics
+ Finished some homework in class
- Lethargic
- Got into a fight with my boyfriend about politics
- It's hot
- I don't want to be awake


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

+ visited my sister at work the whole day. a bit boring, but she bought me a breakfast burrito! 
+ faced my anxiety. my sister asked me to teach part of the lesson in her last period biology class. perhaps it helped that the kids in that class are mostly 9th and 10th graders rather than upperclassmen, who would be closer to my age. really proud of myself. 
+ one of the students who i met briefly before (who happens to be a brony) came up to me after class and showed me his sketchbook. he also complimented me on my music taste (i was the "dj" with my ipod playing on the stereo). 
+ started playing dream drop distance today. it is ****ing awesome. too bad i left my charger back at school. i can't play until i return back in a couple days.
- had to wake up super early. had insomnia last night, so even though i tried to sleep by 1am, i was tossing and turning well until 4/5am ish. my eyes were burning when i woke up after getting only 2/3 hours of sleep.
- still need to fill out my job application and study for my philosophy midterm.
- my sister laughed/teased me in front of the class when my headphones accidentally unplugged from my 3ds and everyone could apparently hear my game music. one of the students yelled out "wow, are you watching porn?" to which the class erupted in laughter. -_-


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

- Woke
- Spoke
- Failed
- Ate
- Sucked
- Spit
- Ran
- Split


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

- Slept too much.
- Nightmares.
- Anxiety spiked.
- Viooz.co is losing movies left and right.
- Hate that today was all negative.


----------



## blueman1027 (Aug 9, 2013)

+++ Got promoted at work!!!
+ Got my car washed
+ Shopped around for computer chairs, and I think I have a good idea of which one I want.
+ A day where you can drive comfortably with the windows down is always a plus

- After I washed my car, a fat *** pigeon decided to take a dump on my car. So, I had to wash it off again.
- The guy in the Hyundai Sonata waiting behind me at the car wash was laughing at me when the pigeon took a dump on my car, which triggered my SA a bit. I just wanted out of there as soon as possible.


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

+played some video games
+went to school
-couldn't find any good movies to watch
-super duper bored


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

blueman1027 said:


> +++ Got promoted at work!!!


Hey congrats!! :clap

- Bad migraine this morning
- Thoughts of self harm popping up again.. urge was strong last night

+ Got some groceries
+ Made some hummus and a shake


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

- x 3 = Bad memories taking over thoughts again.
-/+ Going to be truly alone for 4 days straight.
+ Someone special got their gift today and really liked it.
+ Red Bull: The Blue Edition.
+ Cheap burritos.

Even day, I guess.

Edit: Keep hearing footsteps upstairs. And I'm home alone. That's a -.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

- woke up late at 2pm from a prolonged nightmare.
- mum frustrated me the moment after i woke up with deciding my schedule for pickups over the next month. either i miss all the "fun" weekends in which there is a three day weekend and my sister's dad visits to take us to Wendy's for lunch, or i miss my sister's dance show. i didn't want to decide. i guess i want to go to my sister's show but at the same time i sacrifice two weekends of possible fun for one weekend to 'support' my sister. also, she wants to save gasoline so sticking with my sister's show would waste the most gas. i told my mum to decide for me.
- i ruined everything.
+/- my sister's birthday tonight, but the task is, i have to try and not seem mopey. also have to get started on her birthday gift and complete it in a couple hours.
- haven't done any homework and it's due monday.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

+I finally have my set up for a project i've been meaning to do for months now.
-Didn't get much of my reading done.
-laid in bed for a while like usual
-Didn't even get to work on cleaning my room.


----------



## gamerguy (Jan 23, 2014)

+ I went to gym
+ Petrol was "cheap" today so I filled up
+ Only a few days until Dark Souls 2 release!!

- Felt tired all day
- I have to go through Blighttown in the first Dark Souls -.-


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

+ Researched jobs.
+ Hung out with friend.
+ Made future plans with friends.
+ Spent quality time with family.
+ Laughed a ton while watching a tv show.
+ Had the first decent conversation with friend's boyfriend, who I usually feel awkward around.
+ Exercised.
+ Ate healthier.

- Didn't apply to as many jobs as I'd hoped.
- Still don't know what to get for someone's birthday.
- Didn't get new wipers for my car.
- Didn't clean.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

- sleepy because I woke up an hour early (clocks springing ahead)
- sad
- co worker who always calls in sick actually showed up today (she's intimidating) 

+ felt warmer out than usual, more spring like
+ finished work early
+ went out for lunch with my boyfriend
+ tonight's episode of The Amazing Race was amaaazzing!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

+ Went to a symphony with my mom
+ Went shopping and got food
+ Made homemade pizza

- Feel like there's not enough time in the day to do everything sometimes


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

+ My tax return arrived in my account
+ I had a nice dinner out with my family
+ Work went incredibly smooth today


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

+ i woke up alive today
- i woke up alive today


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

+ got to look in on my kids sleeping this morning before I left for work
+ work was busy, so time went by quick
+ was cold & rainy out, my favorite weather
+ I needed alone time after this weekend and I got it

- being off all my meds is turning out to be a real *****
- still having flashbacks of my gf's suicide, after I thought they might have stopped
- really missing an old friend today that I haven't talked to in ages. I don't know how to revive the friendship, I don't think I can


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

+ hung out with some relatives 
+ chatted a little with brother online
- Really confused and kinda freaking out a bit. I don't know if someone's playing mind games on me or what, but things are getting a little strange. 
- still have some assignments that I need to finish, despite the fact that I had so much time this weekend.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

- Depressed sleeping.
- Nightmares.
+ Cosmos
+ Walking Dead


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

+Finally got eight hours of sleep last night.
+It was a gorgeous day with full sunshine.
+I have no homework for tomorrow
-I'm dreading going to school tomorrow.
-My weekend is coming to an end.

Overall, the posititves and negatives of my day seem pretty generic.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

- What time is it?
+ $40 is mine now. 
+ No nightmares this time.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

+ Finished my figure drawing homework on time. Got a 92. Still not exactly what I hoped for, as always. Sigh.

+ I doodled and played guitar.

- Skipped Rhetorical Arts class because I didn't have my outline ready (let alone started).

- No sleep. Was running on fumes today. My eyes burned so much, I kept scrunching them every minute in my first class to try to spread what little moisture I had across my eyes. 

- Went to the wrong class by accident, and was humiliated.

- Extremely anxious all day. Especially a bit ago, eating dinner in the cafeteria. I thought I could bring my laptop and do homework there in my favorite corner seat, but it was so crowded, I had to sit nearer to the middle (at a dirty table, too; ew). I saw some girl from my RA class (which I skipped this morning) sitting across from me with all her friends. She kept glancing at me, probably disgusted by how I eat or scoffing at my pathetic display, alone in the midst of a bustling cafeteria. I ended up scarfing my food and bolting, not even doing homework as I wanted. 

- Feel disgusting and uncomfortable. I haven't showered in a few days. Probably not good.

- Rash is bleeding again, even though I haven't worn my metal belt in an entire month. I don't know what the hell is causing it irritation again.

- Lonely.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

+ Listening to good music at the moment, just chillin.
- I slept all day, feel like a bum.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

+ Somebody talked to me today!
- I'm still completely broke and without a car


----------



## IAMX (Mar 10, 2014)

i only just woke up so not gonna be much...

+ got a ripple bar

-dad shouted at me for not using the kettle properly


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

IAMX said:


> i only just woke up so not gonna be much...
> 
> + got a ripple bar
> 
> -dad shouted at me for not using the kettle properly


Your username 

Also I forgot to post here yesterday darn, it was a good day too. I'm going to edit this post for yesterday in a bit (breaking the rules)

+ tried bubble tea for the first time (probably wouldn't get that combination again, too much strawberry)
+went on the London eye for the first time.
+Ordered food from this really busy market food area, which I always find overwhelming because so many people are trying to get your attention to buy food at the same time.
+Asked this guy who was performing back flips for rent money (50p) if I could film him and include the footage in a youtube video. And he was OK with that.
+ filmed lots of stuff 
+ sat to eat market food in a pretty busy seating area instead of finding some empty location. Continued eating for a short while when people sat down opposite me, but not for long as I'd actually pretty much finished eating by that point.
+noticed that the circle line trains are bendy ones (at least the one I went on, think I went on one before and didn't notice.)  it moves like a snake at some points. I tried to film that, but I don't think I got any decent footage of it moving (I stopped after 10 seconds or so because there were quite a few people on that train )
+ there were lots of good free live music/buskers and such around London that I got to listen to.
+ Saw an anonymous sticker outsider Westminster and lol'd.
+ saw a guy dressed as a pregnant Shrek (wut?)
+ Even though the train back was pretty full, 90% of the commuters got off at St Albans so I could sit down for part of the journey back.
+ ordered take away from this other place down the road (back at home) I've not been in before, I'm counting it as a + and a - for reasons stated below.
+ there're lots of flowers growing everywhere right now, like daffodils and tulips because it's been so warm this year :3 (this is more a general thing I've noticed, then just yesterday.)

- London eye was overpriced
- mum met up with me on the way back home when I was nearly back, and then came in with me to order the food, kind of missing the point of said activity. She also kept talking to me the whole time I was trying to order, and then openly moaned at me for not double checking how much everything cost in front of the woman at the till -.-
- ate too many noodles yesterday.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

- head is exploding
- allergy (yes, I'm allergic to sun and I take medicines for it )
+ went out and broke the cycle of a bloody hermit that I got to be the past week


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

+ got around to buying ingrediants for pumpkin cupcakes, though they are going to be really unseasonal now since October was like four months ago. :lol
+ found a £1 coin on the ground while I was out.

- saw quite a few dead daffodills that people had just picked and crushed onto the ground near by ¬_¬

- I don't worry that I will never be able to get over anxiety enough to function on a purely practical level, but I worry that I'll never fully overcome my issues enough to have fulfilling relationships with people and that ultimately I'll end up alone because of that. Particularly today..

I have one close friend, but how close are we? We tell each other pretty much everything but they live in Scotland now, and it's all words on a computer screen. I also know I'm more open using computers to communicate, so would we even be as close if it was just real life all the time again? Yeah, maybe after a warm up period... I don't know. I felt maybe a tiny bit anxious last time I saw them. But I felt like I could be fully myself and could just kind of exist and not worry about what they're thinking really. I know people aren't normally that close with many people, so maybe I'm over thinking it.

It's been so long now that I can't even remember what I'm like with other people (in real life) on a more than brief conversation level. I know often it was just projecting an image that wasn't entirely honest and varied depending on who I was with. Not trying to be fake, but ultimately I felt like the person I was being wasn't me.. They weren't getting me, just a lose impression chopped up with bits of what they wanted.

I know I hung out with lots of people I didn't have too much in common with really, and not just interests wise (I only have a little in common with my best friend) but in that subtle kind of.. You feel like they're on your wavelength way. In the past I hung out with people for no other reason than the opportunity was there and I wasn't _that_ anxious around them. I think that's what most of the relationships in my life have been based on, and it's a very weak foundation.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

+ I sorted out the mess with my new classes, so both of them will start on Monday. I had to make many awkward phonecalls to do that. I also ordered my books. I hope they'll get here in time.

- I'm really, really broke. Also, I'm nervous about how I'll handle taking online classes. I've gotten the hang of studying again, but I've not done that before. I had no choice;_; I'm gonna have to make a schedule for myself, right away, so I don't procrastinate. I'm going on an introduction meeting on the school tomorrow. Scary.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

+ Made an appointment for my big truck/car to have audio things installed

+/- On vacation with nothing to do


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

+ Work wasn't so bad today
- I lack motivation to do anything else


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ another day off
+ went for a walk and did more shopping!
+ new Pretty Little Liars
+ did lots of reading

- knee still hurts
- nervous about staff meeting tomorrow, probably be a bunch of *****ing and complaining 
- sad
- stomach pain


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Got out of the house.
+ Won $12 on a scratch off.
+ Got a Revolver magazine. Wanted to see what's metal now.
+ Grocery shopping
+ Energy drink powers activated.
+ Talked to my friend Chris from Ireland for the first time today.
- Anxiety spiked.
- Sleeping troubles.


----------



## idontknowreallly (Mar 13, 2014)

-I got an appointment with someone tomorrow. And it frightens me.
+Spent so much time in the net.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

+ I got my hair cut and dyed my roots. I really needed it(3 months since last time). It feels great.

- I'm ronery. My hairdresser started asking why I don't have a boyfriend and stuff. It was nice how he tried to be encouraging, though, while I was being all "meh, I'm old and bleh and noone would want me lolol".


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

+ woke up early, finally getting my sleep schedule back to normal
+ lifted weights, made a bit of progress
+ went running for first time in 2 weeks, weather was nice
+ waved at few neighbors while running, 1/2 waved back 8)
+ ate pretty healthy so far

- knee and ankle started hurting while running, so i didnt finish all of what i was supposed to do


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

+ Had a really chill day. Marathon'd a bunch of entertaining streams/videos while sipping tea and playing Dark Souls. I've also been listening to music, and watching a really funny anime. I love days like these so much. 

- Haven't slept in like 20+ hours, and last time I did sleep, it was only for 3 hours. Feeling like a full-on insomniac. **** sucks.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

- got to work 2 minutes late lol (not my fault, bus was slow!)
- long, hard day at work because someone called in sick (didn't leave until 6:30!!)

+ new Big Bang Theory was good
+ gonna sleep well tonight
+ tomorrow's Friday : )


----------



## Zashlin (Dec 15, 2013)

+I went shopping today
-My budget was only 30$
+I had a random meet up with my friend from school (like we were texting and he said he was at this store and I was near that store too so I went over to say hi lol)
+Im getting better at guitar
-Kinda sad spring break is almost over


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

+ Was in a good mood this morning
+ Had cake for breakfast
+ Saw two good friends and hung out with them for the day
+ Decided to skip class; usually that's a negative but I knew I needed a day off from a working period

- Missed one of my other friends today
- Still working on a paper that's due tomorrow
- Dwelling on things that I should've gotten over


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

+ $36 in tips for 3.5 hour shift (more than my $8/hour!)
+ Found a movie to watch tonight (i love watching movies)
+ Terrific dinner

- My Steam account didn't work before I went to work (was updating i think)
- I have general anxiety associated with waking up


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

- Barely got anything done that I wanted done.
- Feel guilty about somethings. Dwelling. Fearfully avoiding.
- Did **** on my midterm. Especially the multiple choice section, which was endlessly confusing to me. Maybe it's a joke, because philosophy is supposed to be confusing. I wish I could have written out my own answers. I know the material. I just don't understand the wording in the choices.
- Dat monthly time. No. Just no.
- I'm just starting to feel bad altogether again. Well, I guess I enjoyed the one day of positivity while it lasted. 
+/- Completed another two sequences in my animation lab today. However, I shot the pencil tests and both of them had many errors. It may prove more taxing to have rushed through all them to complete them, because the mistakes are always harder to undo than make.
+ Got an A- on my animation midterm. Not really what I wanted, but it's better than a B or being docked down even more for being late.
+ I started recording a new song.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

- had to go to work, so I was absolutely miserable all day
+ at least I was on time for work today
+ it's Friday so no more work until Monday
+ finally got the courage to go to the department store and spend the gift card I got for my birthday 10 months ago


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

-had to go to the hospital and spent an awful amount of time there, still without answers what really IS wrong and everyone's just damn too polite with "we still can't provide you with this information, miss" which drives me mad, because I WANT THE ****ING INFO.

+home, finally.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ got to work on time
+ kinda like my new work schedule
+ tried a new Quest Bar flavour
+ good, long talk with my boyfriend
+ caught up a little on Big Brother Canada

- no energy, sore, tired
- didn't take any breaks at work :/
- don't want to work tomorrow, ugh


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

+ took off from work
+ cleaned house a little
+ something good happened for a friend
- the day's almost over


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

- another day staying up until past 4am and i feel like **** yet i don't want to sleep. yesterday i went to sleep at 6am so i'm recovering from that still.
- woke up at 2pm, though i also stirred awake a littler earlier than that when my ****ing roommate burst in the door with her friend. i heard them laughing at me, no doubt for being so pathetic and disgusting looking sleeping in bed.
- everyone i know is sad and depressed. some of those feelings were caused and/or exacerbated by me. i feel guilty about it all the time.
- friend cancelled on me. i should have known. i'm always let down. they make promises to make me feel momentarily better but never keep them.
- bad thoughts. 
- no energy.
- massive headache.
+ got my booklet done.
+ listened to some good music.


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

+ I finished filling the skip, I don't have to dig no more 

- the pineapple I just ate tasted of garlic, not pineapple :sus


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

- Have to study today for a makeup exam
+ school starts again
+ work is going well
+ got a hot date next week


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

- Feeling heartache about losing a chance with a love interest
+ I may have a first date with someone next Saturday


----------



## gamerguy (Jan 23, 2014)

+ Played COD Zombies with my friend in the very early hours and enjoyed myself for once
+ Felt proud that I've stopped smoking weed and haven't been tempted
+ Started another painting

- A friend on here who I really love talking to won't be on as often anymore


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

- i feel ****ty and completely alone again. oh, sweet night. i suspect another 5am venture of crying and listening to depressing music and browsing SAS like a loser.
- hungry. my mum doesn't accommodate vegetarians.
- ****load of homework to do. haven't done any of it. 
+ went home for the weekend. hung out with my sister a little and even got the courage to start talking about my issues with her, which is a huge step for me, but i gave up halfway through because i started choking up and was just generally feeling too awkward and nervous to continue.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

- professor is making a transition to start calling on students who don't participate. i was the first to be called on.
+ professor liked my answer. but i was still very anxious. i was ready to throw up just from speaking in a class i've never opened my mouth in before.
+ woke up on time.
+ talked to a few members on this site about various things.
- meeting with my professor for rhetorical arts. it supposedly went well but i was still anxious as **** and wanted to get out of that claustrophobic office and out of the professor's gaze as fast as possible.
- art professor criticized my drawing. didn't give me any pointers either. he just said, "i wish you would draw more accurately." um. how about you SHOW me how to draw more accurately. like point out the inaccurate features with your fingers or at least give me a valid technique to help myself. 
- jealousy.
- don't know what i am doing. 
+ lunch was good.
- oh and looks like it's 2am again and i know i cannot sleep. is this going to be the 4th night in a row of 5am curfew? looks like it, folks. how the **** do i stop this. i can't even get sleeping pills in the pharmacy off campus because i'm too anxious to call the campus transportation services.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

+ Called in sick to work today so I got to sleep in and rest

- everything else


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

- Think I lost a friend today. I'm an idiot.
- Drunkeness.
+ cut weeds
+ fixed mailbox.
+ got my prescription for tension.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

- Got up at noon. Not very productive today.
- Heart's been beating kinda fast lately. Need to lay off the coffee...not helping at all. 
+ Got out and attempted to do homework at the coffee shop.
+/- Got dragged into doing a triathlon...maybe -_-. Would only have 2 months to train for it. Don't know how I feel about that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

- everything seems to be reminding me about the bad parts of my life today

- didn't do a bunch of stuff I was supposed to do

+ dungeons and dragons episode of community was funny

- almost wanted to play dungeons and dragons, but forever alone lol...

- watching 新劇の巨人 today was probably a bad idea.

+ 新劇の巨人 seems pretty good though so far. I can tell I'm going to like it because it's not too happy :') such a broken child.

- reached 50 posts on sas again ~_~

- Microsoft's Japanese ime doesn't like the face I'm trying to do and makes it into this face: ~_~

+ (actually a -) I wanted another plus point but couldn't think of anything :<

+ Community

- got the kanji for 進撃 wrong lmao. 進撃の巨人　there we go >.> (Shingeki (新劇?, literally "New drama") was the Japanese retelling of Western realist theatre during the late 19th century through to the early 20th century.) yup, that's totally what I wanted. :lol


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

- slept through animation class for the second time this week. my professor probably gave me a zero on my assignment, plus i'm now an entire week behind out of 5 weeks on production.
- "controversial" threads.
- frustrating recording session. scrapped it all.
+ finally got my outline revised and printed. didn't turn out well but it'll suffice, so w/e.
+/- generally meh day. not particularly good or bad. i barely even remember what i did today. that's getting pretty ridiculous.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

+ woke up
- woke up


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

+It's friday!
+I didn't embarrass myself too much today.
+I make pretty decent cupcakes in cooking class. 
-Fell behind even more in my school work
-Noticed my only friends hanging out with people I don't really like too much.

Pretty decent day.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

+ signed up for library card

+ bought some stuff I needed in town

+ found out library has a cafe on the top floor now, so I can go eat there some other time (Though I don't know if it will be expensive/the food will be any good..) with a book which is a life long dream. (I'm not really joking.)

+ bought and drank some tea from the food place in the middle of the shopping centre and sat drinking it alone without checking my phone or anything. 

+ completed some levels in Spyro the dragon quicker than usual

- people in library kept disappearing, and the guy just randomly started talking to other people before just handing me the form (that was all he needed to do) so I could fill it in.

- Tescos was packed (like it always is in the shopping centre in town) and the woman behind me just started putting her stuff right behind the woman in front of me, on the checkout thing. Without even using a divider, so her stuff was getting all mixed up. I ended up putting the divider there for her and just decided to hold my kitchen roll since that's all I was buying... 

Then unfortunately the woman at the till changed over and the next woman thought I was with the woman behind me (in the queue) so I had to explain that I just wanted to buy my kitchen roll D: I hate crowded shops like that. Hell will be a crowded shopping mall I swear.

- Tescos didn't have any cream cheese which I still need to buy for my cupcakes..

- I miss Waterstones. There are no bookshops in this town any more as far as I know. I don't even read much any more lol, I just love that atmosphere for some really weird reason.

- Didn't beat personal record at speed running Spryo the dragon.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ New car battery.
+ Jeep works again.
+ Made some friends (online).
+ Won $5 on a $1 scratch-off.


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

+ Got some reading done
+ Played a bit of Donkey Kong Country 3
+ Dinner was pretty good today

- Didn't go to class
- Didn't work on either of my papers like I had planned to
- Missed an obvious opportunity to talk to someone that I've been wanting to get to know better
- Felt very stressed, and worried that I'm unpleasant to be around because of it

I also went for a run, but I felt very slow and sluggish, so I guess that's a neutral.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

+ woke up this morning
- woke up this morning


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

+ Bought a cool looking stainless steel water bottle. It made me happy for some reason
+ Got all of my work done early
+ Flew a helicopter for the first time
- No energy today, slept like s***
- Lied about flying a helicopter


----------



## Bryher (Feb 28, 2014)

+ CD arrived from Amazon
+ Got through another week at work
- I dropped the CD and the case smashed
- I felt really small at work today, felt absolutely awful


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

+ had a good day at work
+ have a week off from work for spring break 
+ finally had time to do my makeup
+ cleaned my room
+ took a nap
+ excited for next week
+ worked out 

- lots of homework
- weekend and I have NO plans (of course). no life status 
- still dwelling on the things I have missed
- can't get this dumb guy out of my head, who doesn't remember me.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

+ fixed up and added 5 more songs to my CD and edited the booklet accordingly. i think it is now complete, besides a bit of sound level tweaking (i'll have to get a couple people to listen first...i feel as if i am so numb to my own music that i can't discern any gaps in amplification unless extreme). i should be mass producing them when i get time within the next couple weeks.
+ i went to my class.
+ listening to good music.
+ i feel somewhat cool-looking today.
+ went to the library, browsed for quite a bit, and checked out two books.
- didn't do any physical work on my film today, besides shooting and reviewing some already drawn roughs.
- apparently i missed my housing appointment? i don't even know. there was no time assigned to me but i got an email saying i was late and will now just be randomly placed. doesn't matter though. not like there's a chance i'm coming back next year.
- 3 hours sleep.
- guilt. not as powerful as previous days though. but still enough to make me feel like one of the ****tiest human beings to walk this earth.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Got my mom her b-day gifts.
+ Got some spring clothes.
+ Red Bull
- Kind of tired-ill. It's weird.


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

+ Went to a music lesson
+ Actually got out with friends
- Been feeling cold all day long


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

+ Didn't drink today
+ Good chest workout

- Didn't do math
- Sleep deprived
- Depressed/anhedonic


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

- I woke up today.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ got in a decent amount of hours at work
+ stopped to take my break (sometimes I don't because no one else seems to lol)
+ felt more social at work, talked a lot more with female co workers
+ gonna sleep well tonight
+ tomorrow's my last day before I'm off
+ made popcorn on the stove top with my boyfriend 

- my knee still hurts


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

- ****ed up my sleeping schedule again. also didn't wake up with my alarm; i ended up getting out of bed at 1pm (actually not bad at all considering how late i wake up on other weekends).
- riled up due to some members on this site. choosing to still my angry fingers before they type something that will get me banned.
- massive headache.
- i locked myself out accidentally for over an hour earlier today. 
- i should have done waaaay more work on my film today. i am very behind. now i will have to do virtually everything tomorrow. plus practice for my speech.
+ i got one sequence done.
+ good music to listen to.
+ i ate a yummy lunch.
+ i haven't cried or had suicidal thoughts in a couple days, which is nice.


----------



## Slaeth (Jan 30, 2014)

+ Weirded someone out while I was dancing to my music on the train and unintentionally staring directly into some random guys eyes. The smirk on his face was priceless and well worth the embarrassment.

+ Might finally be getting a job next week.. Thank ****ing god.

- I _hate_ California weather.. and sunlight.. and day time...

- I've only eaten an apple in the past 3 days (for some reason I never, like, _feel _ hungry, I always have to remember to eat.. it's weird) And I didn't notice until my sister told me to eat.

- I feel like a piece of me literally died I feel so lethargic and mindless.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

+ Took a long walk in the woods with mom and ate the tastiest pizza I've ever had afterwards.

- Found out that my dad is out of control again.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

+ Finished the first draft of one of my essays
+ Feel productive for once
+ Looking forward to this week, although/because it'll be busy
+ I'm enjoying school a bit more than usual

- I feel myself slipping into another depression, despite the above
- My draft isn't as good as I want it to be, because of constraints
- I feel like a bad friend
- Sleep deprivation is on the way


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

+ Didn't do anything too awful whilst drunk last night. 
+ Cleaned my room. 
+ Played Skyrim. 
+ Had no work to do. 
+ Ate Pizza. 

- Hangover. 
- Room looked like a tornado hit it after a crazy night. 
- Interacted with no humans. 
- Can't sleep.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Red Bull and NOS.
+ Got out today (groceries).
+ Wellyboot
+ Wellyboot


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

+ Had a fantastic run, possibly my best ever
+ Did a bit of writing
+ Finally got some work done on an essay

- ...but didn't get as much done as I had planned to


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

+ Got a little bit of homework done.
+ My heater actually worked for a little while.

- Not looking forward to this week.
- Still have a lot of work to get done.
- It was cold and rainy all day.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ got a tip at work
+ painted my nails really cute colours : )
+ finally get the Big Brother Canada HD channel

- thinking I need to get my knee checked out as it's still so painful
- annoyed with my co workers, ugh
- probably going to get asked to work on my day off Tuesday so a little worried about that


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

+ got some math done
+ good back work out
+ good sleep

- drinking again


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

- didn't get **** done today.
- guilty over not getting **** done today.
- headache.
- woke up past my alarm again. i keep trying to set my alarm for 10 or even 11 am to see if sleeping in less will give me more energy during the day, yet i keep sleeping past it until 2 or 3 pm. 
- i feel disgusting. i haven't taken a shower in two days.
- lonely day but w/e. just like always so why waste energy complaining?
- mum is blaming and guilt tripping me for forgetting my housing appointment. "i can't believe you forgot all my hard work. i reminded you on wednesday." i legitimately had it marked incorrectly on my calendar yet she does not believe me.
+ weekly philosophy writing assignment cancelled. one less piece of crap to fret over.
+ listened to plenty of good music.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

+ I found the + key
- Everything else. Even my damn Creme Egg was crushed and the contents solidified.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

+ was at my niece's 2nd birthday, she had a beautiful smile and really enjoyed herself
- I'm me so I'm terrible with people. probably did okay, by my severely below normal standards, but then I left without a proper goodbye. goddammit I'm an idiot. part of the reason is I didn't want to risk ruining the moment. and of course by doing that I ruined the moment...

a trail of stupidity and failure follows wherever I go... like moths to the shame.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

+ Sunny outside
+ Released gas
+ Ate food
- Notepad crashed on me after writing up a lengthy reply. Crashed when I tried to save.
- Ran out of Greek yogurt


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

+ Finally made some noticeable progress on that essay. Still lots more work to do but I'm feeling much better about it today
+ Had a nice conversation with the cute girl in my class today
+ Left my door open for a while when I was in my room, got a visit from my next door neighbour and had a good conversation with him
+ Bought some new pens after my old one finally died. Exciting! I like pens.

No minuses worth mentioning today. I call that a win


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ day off
+ sunshine threw my window looked so pretty this morning
+ got 7.5hrs sleep
+ went for a walk
+warm banana bread 

- really cold out


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

+ got new prescription for my contacts/glasses
+ My brother and mom let me cut their hair. :b that was fun.
- canvas is still blank
- woke up late
+ Hot chocolate


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

- Monday
- Depression 
+ not suicidal
- but thought about it (I'm seriously not though)
+ made it to the end of the day
- anxiety (stomach hurt today...I'm tellin' ya, I'm too old for this)
+ bought healthy food stuffs at the grocery (planning to feel good)
- being shy with EVERYONE (too old!)
+ admitting now that tomorrow is another day :b


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

- missed all my classes.
- laid in bed until 2pm.
+/- i actually got the willpower to leave my room. i had a smaller scale panic attack in the cafeteria, though. 
+ shot some roughs.
- roughs looked terrible.
- i don't even know what i'm doing anymore. apathetic and detached yet with a strong urge to kill myself.


----------



## BattyOldMaid (Feb 16, 2014)

+ went to my friends house
+ posted my CV - I have persuaded myself I'm ready to go to work
+ cat hasn't vomitted on the new cat food!

- panicking about my CV now
- job interview
- worrying that my CV is too crap for words

+ at least I have plucked up the courage to go for it!


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

+ Made it to work on time
- Made it to work on time
+ Got home
- Now what


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

+Most productive day I've had in a while
+Because I wrote pretty much a whole essay
+And found out a lot of stuff about transferring programs
+Registered for summer term at uni


-Feeling depressed
-I'm pretty sure it'll get worse
-I missed my bus by literally seconds, had to wait an hour for the next one
-slept badly last night
-will sleep badly again tonight


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

+ woke up on time. go me.
+ went to class on time. go me.
+ actually did work in class today and clarified past project checks with professor. go me.
- holding it in for over two hours because for some reason 7-8pm on a tuesday night is the happenin' time for showering and bathroom chats.
- speech most likely tomorrow. dreading. need to practice.
- acid reflux. eugh.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> + woke up on time. go me.
> + went to class on time. go me.
> + actually did work in class today and clarified past project checks with professor. go me.
> - holding it in for over two hours because for some reason 7-8pm on a tuesday night is the happenin' time for showering and bathroom chats.
> ...


 You have it too? It usually stays down after brushing my teeth


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> You have it too? It usually stays down after brushing my teeth


yes. it's pretty common. it only flares up once in a while for me, though. today is one of those days.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

+ watched 'Her', enjoyed it
- movie also made me feel like complete sh*t
- have to be awake in 4 hours
- fml


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Got my Jeep back. Officially fixed now.
+ I'm an awesome tudor to my niece, apparently
- Scratch-offs are a waste of money/I think I'm addicted somewhat.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

- therapy session wasn't great. They seem a bit inconsistent, like the time before she said we could discuss whether I'd have 8 or 12 sessions, and this time she was just like 'we need to start handing over control over your mental health to you since we only have a couple of sessions left.' uh, ok.. Last week you were telling me I'd barely 'had any therapy sessions at all.' :/

- got to therapy a little late since I was running late earlier.

- weather's a bit meh

- therapist told me I wouldn't be seeing her again for two weeks, even though she said she was only going to be having one day off before (last week.) Which was odd.

+ I guess seeing my therapist less means I can do more, and have more to talk about next time. In theory.

- I have to prepare myself for interviews (and answering questions with my therapist) but I have no self confidence in my abilities, and since I do little of anything it's really more realism to say that there's not much I could do to answer standard interview questions or be the person they need me to be to get most jobs. :/ 

- I'm kind of lost and don't know what to do. In general. I have been for over a year now, but now more than ever.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> 1.- therapy session wasn't great. They seem a bit inconsistent, like the time before she said we could discuss whether I'd have 8 or 12 sessions, and this time she was just like 'we need to start handing over control over your mental health to you since we only have a couple of sessions left.' uh, ok.. Last week you were telling me I'd barely 'had any therapy sessions at all.' :/
> 
> 2. - therapist told me I wouldn't be seeing her again for two weeks, even though she said she was only going to be having one day off before (last week.) Which was odd.
> 
> 3. - I'm kind of lost and don't know what to do. In general. I have been for over a year now, but now more than ever.


1. My sessions are rather flexible as well. With changes of plans depending on what the therapist thinks about my progress. He could say we will be handling a certain aspect next time we meet but then switch to another or move from indoor theory to outdoor small exposure exercises. So I think that happens with many therapists. It can be a bit frustrating but they are supposed to be the experts and all that matters in the end is for you to feel better.

2. I never liked to have to wait for 2 weeks. Because I feel like I am not working on my problems, that I am not making even a tiny progress in that time. I need to feel like I am making a progress, that something is very slowly improving. I need that hope as I have been feeling quite bad these past few years. But I try to understand that they are people too so they may be sick at times, have their own problems, have a holiday or just be very busy and someone else took my spot for that week.

3. I can relate very well to that feeling.

As for me, I have nothing to say on the + part today. Maybe the fact it was a sunny day but that didn't made me feel any better.
On the - , just another depressing day when I feel I am stuck and can't find an exit.

Ok, I'd better get out now.


----------



## Baalzebub (Jun 15, 2013)

+: Made my crush laugh in class

-: Still alive


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

- missed all my classes.
- feel physically ill.
- a tidal wave of negative thoughts.
- did nothing productive today.
- sad friend.
- mum reprimanded me over the phone about missing my classes.
- mum brought up that i have to do a phone interview for the job i applied to. it's going to be either friday or next wednesday.
+ at least i got to have a spoken conversation with another human today.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

+ I am back home
- I am back home. Miss you mommy!!


----------



## bewilderedminerals (Sep 26, 2013)

+ didn't die
- didn't die


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

- Woke up again
- Still depressed
- Lost more points in a class
- Know going to class in the morning is going to make me wish I was dead
- Nothing good in life anymore


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

+ I got an 80% on my number theory midterm.. I thought I was going to fail miserably, but it looks like my ability to write voodoo proofs that convince the professor I sorta know what I was taking about have dramatically improved!
+ I'm sort of in a good mood. Probably due to the combination of caffeine and sleep deprivation that puts you in a vaguely euphoric and positive mindset. 

- I have another class in an hour 
- Sleep deprived
-No time for workout


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

+++++ There was an unlimited amount of chocolate moose at the cafeteria today and I only had a small amount. 
+ Had a decent amount of sleep last night. 

- Everyone is going out except me. 
- Can't seem to put my head down and do my work at the moment.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

+ I got enough sleep last night
+ Boss complimented me on my worth ecic
+ It's friday
+ Lots of internet stuff to catch up on


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

-My psych lecture was on mental disorders, including a lot of specific ones that hit close to home for me; it was hard to listen to and brought back a lot of memories and fears and regret.
-becoming more paranoid again
-depressed and tired
-I have a whole essay to write by monday
-A whole bunch of my transfer credits got denied

+Judging by something my TA said, I probably did well on an important test.
+Today actually felt like Spring, which was nice.

-When I came into this thread I thought I'd have more +'s.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

+ Feeling more positive than usual.
+ Began recording a new song using my old keyboard. I almost forgot how much I love the keyboard.
+ Emailed my professor. Now I don't have to worry about that anymore.
+ Tomorrow, classes are cancelled due to Cesar Chavez day.
- Didn't do any of my homework.
- Sad people. 
- Feel a bit queasy and weak.
- Still awake at 6am again. Sigh. I hear birds chirping.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

+++ omg talked to a few people and I felt normal like not anxious or anything. I love these rare days. 
+ keeping up with my healthy diet 

- Head aches 
- Not doing enough work


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Chatted with someone cool.
+ Today went well.
+ Discovered a new comic shop. Not sure if I'll switch, though.
- Ate myself stupid at lunch. Made myself sick.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

+ Finally started working on an assignment that I've been putting off for a while now.
+ Had more free time than usual because my only class was cancelled.
+ Didn't feel tired at all today despite not getting much sleep last night.
+ The weather was a little warmer.

- I should have been a lot more productive. I've been procrastinating more than usual lately.
- The end of the semester is still about a month away.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Tutored niece. Went well. She's really smart.
- Depressed.


----------



## idratherbeinbed (Mar 13, 2014)

I can relate.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

+ I extended my lead in fantasy basketball.
+ I ate half of a calzone.
+ The creative juices were flowing today.

- It's freezing.
- It's felt like Friday, but it's still Tuesday.
- It's freezing.
- I can't remember the password for my Netflix account.
- It's freezing.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

+ got my advising meeting over with. my professor seemed glad to see me and informed me that he and the department are doing all they can to help finance next semester so i can return next year.
- it was a very awkward meeting.
+ i attended all my classes today.
- the sequence i worked on today did not turn out well at all. going to scrap it all. it was a pretty detailed and massive sequence, too. ah well.
+ professor liked one sequence i did last week that he checked up on. even though i totally bs'd the cat walk (i can barely animate a two legged creature, let alone a 4 legged one), he said he loved it.
- acid reflux again. 
- exhausted. all day i just kept fantasizing leaving class abruptly in turn for a long nap. but i can't. i have things to do, and i've been neglecting everything to a visible detriment. my grades cannot handle any more foolery.
- didn't catch up on film readings, do philosophy homework, or even select/watch the two films i have to write a term paper proposal on by next week. also, my phone interview _and_ speech are tomorrow morning. one right after another, too. ugh. unprepared for both.
- i just feel strange and i don't like it.


----------



## gideon ashl (Mar 24, 2014)

+ Violet K. is an exceptionally warm and wonderful woman.
+ Ashlie H. always dresses in really pretty clothes every time I see her.
+ I spoke up several times in French today, and barely messed up.
+ Free pizza!!!

- Anxious for large parts of today. A vague, pervasive, sick, cold, and reasonless anxiety.
- Very tired basically the whole day. Possibly because of previous.
- Got overcharged for a soda and was too chicken to say anything.
- Somewhere along the way I bit the inside of my mouth and now it's all swollen.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

+ spent hours texting an online friend
+ finally got caught up on sleep today (now I'm up all night lol)
+ drove through traffic at rush hour to a place I'd never been, and did great, not much anxiety

- didn't go to opening day today, even though I had really good tickets
- have had a stomach ache off and on all day today
- I'm really, really missing a few people that I will never see again. Life isn't the same. I'm not the same.


----------



## SAnonimous (Mar 20, 2014)

+ Finished a composition i've been working on for a long time.

- arrived to school 1 hour late.
+/- cat took a **** in my bed. It's a "+/-" Because if it hadn't been for the smell of fresh poop, i would've completely slept in the entire ****ing schoolday.
- It was hellishly cold outside.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

+ 91 on that test I barely studied for.
+ Woke up on time.
+ New appliances are coming today

- Need to be more productive with my time
- Need to eat healthier


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ it was an interesting day at work 
+ got a $10 tip ^-^
+ had lots of energy
+ liked my hair/make up today 
+ New Girl marathon and video games

+/- warm enough out to walk home from work but it was really windy!! :/

- log book at work had a scary note in it lol (basically the supervisor complaining about everything we did over the weekend)
- miss my boyfriend


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

+Was able to force myself to go to class
+It was more helpful than I thought it'd be
-it exhausted me

+A poem I wrote has been relatively well-received
+I started a haiku series that I'm looking forward to.
+Semester is almost over and I'm mostly confident about my finals


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

+ got phone interview over with.
- phone interview went terribly. probably not going to get the job. trying not to think about the embarrassment i'll feel when i get a rejection email by next week, despite having much more experience than most other candidates.
+ got speech over with.
- speech sucked. everyone else got questions afterward, and a considerable applause. the class was silent for quite a few seconds after i finished (i stumbled over my last sentence, to be fair, so they probably didn't expect me to stop there) before a few students clapped pathetically out of pity. no questions for me. the professor had to make some up for me instead.
+ finished collaboration vocals. procrastinated on them for 2 months but i finally recorded approximately 8 measly lines. at least i don't have to worry about it anymore....i think he's definitely done sending me new "vocal homework." ****'s been stressing me out for about a year since we began the collaboration. 
- i didn't get any of my homework done.
- got a B on my sketch homework. how the hell does doing 2 more pages and spending even more time on each sketch equate to a lower grade? i am so confused.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

- More avoidable fights.
- Aimlessness.

+ Exploring new spaces, creatively.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ been in a good mood
+ music
+ new episode of Big Brother Canada
+ caffeine

- slept maybe 5hrs
- my hands smell like smoke and I didn't even smoke and no matter how many times I wash my hands it just won't leave :/


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

- missed morning class.
- slept in until 3pm and woke up feeling tired regardless.
- behind on all my classwork. essays, sketch homework, animation sequences, and 4 weeks worth of reading that i need to know for a quiz coming up on monday.
- ****ty grade on my philosophy midterm.
- self loathing. 
- ignored everyone and everything. 
+ started recording a new song. ****ty recording quality and barely intelligible words, but it's just nice to have something to do, i guess.


----------



## Shutterfly (Nov 28, 2013)

+ No awkward conversations for the whole of the morning
- Because I hid in the bathroom for an hour
+ Easter holidays begin tomorrow!
- That means 3 weeks with no teachers motivating me to do any revision for the exams, and isolation from the rest of society, which is probably going to make my social skills worse
+ Meeting up with an old friend later today
- Meeting up with an old friend later today


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

+Found a book I like for sale at the library for only a dollar ^_^
+took a walk with my mom, I got to blow bubbles 

-I bought the wrong kind of cheese because I was in a rush D: Nooo~


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Skype friends.
+ Captain America: The Winter Soldier.
- Headache.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

+talked to bf.
-someone said "wtf eww your face" to me. 
-I have to get out of bed.
-I have to put clothes on. :no
-my dogs probably pissed in their kennels. 
halp.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

- Today was a weird day.
- Dad visited, was awkward.
+ Ate some good food, I guess.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

+ Played a ton of games today
+ Went to the gym


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ cozy blankets
+ cookie cake

- sore throat
- didn't sleep enough


----------



## jonafin (Mar 30, 2014)

+sleep in
+spoke to mom for a bit
+got to see one of my nephews
+didn't have to go outside
-fell out with somebody
-bored ALL DAY
-felt ill all day
-did some more worrying about a doctors appointment i have next week


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

- Woke up late despite setting the alarm for 11am.
- Feel ill. I really really really want to sleep right now, but I know I must study for my quiz, watch the film (even though I probably won't be able to concentrate), and at least start on my paper proposal.
- Demotivated. 
+ Chill music.
+ Got all textbook reading done. Now I have to catch up the articles I missed over the past 3 weeks.
+ Hung out with my sister by the pool for a half hour.


----------



## bewilderedminerals (Sep 26, 2013)

+ added a vending machine to the lobby in my apartment
+ basically did nothing but watch shows
- haven't left the house all weekend
- my body is deteriorating


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

- another day at work - i.e. another day bored to tears, drowning in a sea of misophonia triggers
+ it's raining. I love it when it rains.
+ popped a couple of Tramadol earlier and am starting to feel the buzz


----------



## Agalychnis (Feb 25, 2014)

-Lost the cake
-English H/L
-No Ruhi group 
+History mock results today!
+Egg and cress sandwich
+Had a spare glove-thing for emergencies


----------



## xRoh (Mar 21, 2014)

+ New series of Game of Thrones!
+ Went to meet my boyfriend for coffee.
- Rained on the way home and I was wearing shoes with holes in the bottom. ¬__¬


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

- maaaaate ordered some take-away and it was just adequate. PISSED.


+ Saw the most beautiful girl today.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

- weather is crap
- my skin is still bad
- my sleeping pattern is completely ruined again. It's hard to make myself go to bed at a normal time, because I like the way my mood gets after 3am~ but it's unhealthy.
- purple hair dye experiment faded faster than the other purple dye usually does even. I think the only colours that last are unmixed pink, red and turquoise... It's not my first choice but might just dye over all patchy bits with turquoise. I think I'll get bored with dark brown hair, but it's just so much effort to maintain.. Unless I just stick with blue/turquoise/brown.
+ managed to convince myself to be a bit less anxious about tomorrow.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

+ Productive work day
+ Back in the gym after a week off
- My favorite barber shop is closed on Mondays, apparently. I was looking forward to getting a haircut today and don't want to go somewhere else because this guy is the best. I'll wait.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

- I've been very tired all day for some reason. I didn't even read my book on the train.
- Got little done at work, I've gone loads of work on at the moment.
+ I got my washing done.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ day off
+ went for a walk
+ napped
+ sore throat went away

- don't really want to work tomorrow :/
- felt lazy today


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

- Had to give a presentation and didn't do a very good job with it.
- It rained almost all day long.
- Spent too much time procrastinating.

+ Finally started studying for my test on Wednesday.
+ Bought some chocolate.
+ Ordered a new hairdryer.


----------



## Priapus (Apr 6, 2014)

+my doctor said my weight is about the same as last time I went (I stopped taking a medication with the side effect of reducing my appetite (which I lost ~60 lb. due to,) and was worried about gaining the weight back

-I didn't get any sleep last night


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

- Tired. Almost feel like passing out. 

+ Unlimited supply of really good coffee.


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

+ Only had to work from 12-5 today
+ Chick-Fil-A
+ Incredibly nice weather
+ Radiohead binge

- Subconsciously been chewing the insides of my mouth to shreds for hours
- Still very confused about a thing
- Feeling guilty about a thing
- Having a really ugly day, hair wouldn't curl right, makeup is a mess, I'm a mess
- Still fat
- Up late even though I have to work early


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ yonanas frozen yogurt
+ better day at work than I was expecting!
+ had lots of energy
+ went shopping at the health food store in town : )

- annoying co workers
- getting a blister on my foot :/
- forgot to take my water bottle to work


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

- missed morning class despite waking up an hour earlier than usual. i was gung ho about changing my life but inevitably failed again when anxiety took over and i refused to attend class. 
- midday nightmares.
- disconnect. a lot. i felt like i was walking in a nightmare on my way to my evening class today. my mind was whirring at a thousand miles per hour, and some really freaky **** was flickering past my mind's eye. my heart was beating and i saw everyone staring at me. probably wondering, "why is their hair so disheveled?" and "is that speck of dried drool on your lip?" or "why the hell are you running and breathing like an asthmatic darth vader?" anxiety sky high.
+ i guess it's better than complete apathy. sometimes i wish i could cry everyday again like i used to. is that masochistic, delusional, or just plain pathetic?
+ i attended evening class. good movie too. persepolis.
- i had submitted my paper proposal earlier. when i went to class, i overheard the professor discussing the grading process with the teacher aides. based on his explanation, my proposal is leaning toward a C. ****. ah well. i do **** in every ****ing class anyway.
+ i tried new food in the cafeteria. a make-your-own wrap. it's very filling. i put spinach, black beans, cilantro, and avocado inside a flour tortilla.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I had a really good health/schedule day today. A good contrast between yesterday when I had a panic attack, and felt like I was dying. Just need to calm down, stop with putting myself down, and take one day at a time. 

+ Woke up at a decent time.
+ Had a shower as soon as I woke up.
+ Ate breakfast, lunch, and dinner. Didn't eat "snacks" throughout the day like I usually do. Also drank lots of water.
+ Washed my face, and brushed my teeth after eating, every time.
+ Did all my laundry, there was quite a bit.
+ Worked out for an hour or so. Nothing too crazy, just got the heart pumping a bit.
+ Played Demon's Souls for an hour or two. It was really fun, such a good game!
+ Spent time with my Nephew. He's a cutie.
- Unfortunately, was too scared to go outside still. I feel like I can only go out at night, but it's more dangerous at night. That and I'm scared of running into someone. 

I'm capable of having good days.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

+ I have an Easter egg
- The Easter egg is made from carob
- Woke up at 4:30 am and have been awake ever since and now starting to lose my marbles


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

- Struggling to get through the day on an hour of sleep.
- I spent about nine hours in various waiting rooms today, trying to sort out my prescription.

+ Reread some _Game of Thrones_; torn between my love for Jaime and my love for Stannis the Mannis.
+ Received some fairly positive reactions to my plans to expand one of my short films into a loose trilogy.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

-- feel like passing out at work again. sooooo tired.

+ almost finish the TV series that's been keeping me up so late so hopefully my sleeping pattern improves.


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

+ I didn't do ****.

- I didn't do ****.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

+ I just finished writing something I've been putting off for a few days. I might be able to finish everything I have to do before sunday if I get my **** together for the rest of the week.

- I haven't left my apartment all day, I don't have anything to eat and I'm starving(I really don't need to lose weight). My eyes/head hurt(s).


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

+talked to Rick
-got in a fight with Rick
-Rick left mid-convo 
-no food


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

- Just about fell into a puddle and onto a parked car because of the strong winds. Haha.
+ Donair


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Dat Chinese food, yo.
+ No surgery. But I'll still have to wait and see.
- Hernia's suck.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ woke up to birds singing!!
+ liked my make up today
+ it was payday
+ white chocolate Easter M&M's : )
+ been happy

- had troubles sleeping last night
- feeling really sore
- ears have been popping, like there's water in them or something :/
- too windy walking home


----------



## gamerguy (Jan 23, 2014)

+ got a decent sleep last night
+ chatted to my favourite person here

- have to go to an appointment in a few minutes


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

+ Just generally had a pretty decent day. Did fun things, ate good food, chilled out.
- Didn't go outside or work out today. Feeling like a bum. Although I guess today can be my rest day. My arms and legs really hurt from yesterday's work out anyways.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Max Payne 3
+++ Painkillers
- Itchy


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

+ I'm feeling more normal everyday. Still get anxious and mess up but I'm getting better wooooooah.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

+ I got to see my brother and he always make me laugh.
+ I got to talk to a friend and he always makes me smile.
+ Fast food for dinner.
+ Sent my resume to a place I'd really like to work.

- It was windy today and the wind was blowing my hair everywhere. 
- I forgot about something that I really shouldn't have forgotten about. 
- Very unproductive.
- Had a headache off and on all day.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

+ Was easy to remove the internal packing material from a new computer

- I did very little else but read sas


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

+ day off
+ take out


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

+ felt good when i woke up, due to a full 7 hours of sleep. 
+ woke up on time and attended my morning class, which was an easy lecture to take notes on.
+ decided that if my classmate from last semester is going to keep flaking out on me, and he doesn't have time to invite me over, i'll just make the situation work -- and it was really fun. he was excited that i came over to the animation labs (he was busy working on stuff, which is why we don't hang out anymore), and we spent the time between working on our sequences independently, presenting our storyboards to each other, critiquing our test shoots, watching other students' work, and catching up a bit. i had to leave after only an hour, but it was fun while it lasted.
+ finally got melatonin, and my roommate had to pick something up at the mall on the way, so i got my beloved chips and guac. <3
- switched rapidly to a ****ty, angry, reckless mood by evening hours, peppered with some suicidal thoughts.
- need to get a lot of homework done over the weekend.


----------



## cerebral drift (Mar 27, 2014)

+ Slept until noon
+ Did very little
+ Made hummus

- Slept until noon
- Did very little
- Broke the blender


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

+ Worked out and pushed myself more than I usually do. I did tons of variations of squats. Phew.

- I'm way behind on my weekly "studying schedule", and I haven't opened a single book today. It's 6 PM and I have to shower and make dinner before I can even get into that. Bad.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ excited about the future
+ work was okay
+ tried the new chocolate dreams latte at Tim Horton's

- lacking energy


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

+Pancakes
+The sun still rises
- Friend is affected by a recent death, not sure how to comfort her.
- That time of the month


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

+ The weather has been fairly decent -- perhaps a bit cloudy, but the perfect temperature
-/+/- My whole body has been feeling achy all day, and I keep feeling hot and then cold. I know that I'm not sick, though. I feel exactly like I feel when that time of the month is impending.
+ In spite of the above, I've actually had an unusually high amount energy, like almost a supernatural amount
+ Because of my energy, I had an amazing workout. Even after 100 minutes at full speed and high resistance on the arc trainer, I didn't feel at all exhausted. In fact, I felt more energized. Did very well with my lifting as well.
+ Day off from work 
+ Finally got a decent amount of sleep last night after getting very little for the six nights before last
+ Had a nice talk with a friend (a regular at the gym who befriended me some time ago)


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

- woke up at 4pm despite the alarm i set for 11am.
- cried and slept some more throughout what was left of the day.
- did nothing i was supposed to.
+ chatted with a friend.
- chatted with a friend about depressing stuff.
- feel disgusting physically and mentally. i keep dissociating involuntarily, too. doesn't even feel like i'm here.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

+ No work today 
- Back to work tomorrow


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

- Was a little down today.
+ Worked out.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

- hard day at work
- exhausted, felt really sick
- broke something 

+ got a decent sleep
+ last day out of a long 6 day work week, finally


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

+ had a nap and it felt great
+ its almost over
- everything else


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

+ melatonin IS A HOAX. i didn't sleep until 7am. to be fair, i took the melatonin at 5am, and it usually does not kick in until anywhere between twenty minutes to an hour later. since melatonin is reliant on exposure to light, the time it would have kicked in should have been around 6am, right when the sun was coming up. melatonin does not secrete as much when exposed to light, which at that time was already beginning to flood the room. sigh. 
- i woke up at 2:30pm. actually, not that bad compared to usual.
+ got my sketches down (crappy) for art class and texted my group members about our project.
- still waiting on group members' replies. if they don't inform me of our final topic soon, i won't be able to do the homework that is due tomorrow morning. why does everyone leave their work for the last minute? we all have different schedules and lives, so it is important to start as early as possible, at least for group projects.
- didn't get any or my essay done or any animation sequences.
+ the collab was finally released and i already got some fan mail for it. yay. the song turned out pretty schweet.
+ idk. i guess i don't feel that bad today. just w/e. a little peculiar as if i am not living. everything feels like a blur. which is not necessarily bad.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

- didn't get enough sleep just sat in bed staring at the ceiling. 
+ don't feel tired. 
- no hot water in the shower and it was cold this morning :l.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

+ Had a meal with my family
+ Got to hang out with my favorite dog Ash

- My mom is having knee surgery tomorrow
- Was really depressed today


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

+ Vanilla fudge bars
- Performed my best belligerent patient routine at the psychologist
- Petrol mission aborted due to inclement weather (welfare of hair before petrol)
- Only slept four hours despite a barrage of sleeping pills
- Why doesn't Hello Kitty have a mouth? Why?!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ day off
+ went for a walk and it was warm enough not to need a winter coat finally
+ caffeine 
+ Big Brother Canada
+ funny comedy show

+\- did some shopping and while I was waiting in line the man behind was really chatty with me. He was sweet but it was awkward. I never know what to say!

- room is getting messy :/
- kinda sad and worried about stuff


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

+ kinda had enough sleep. I mean more than I usually do. But not a healthy amount. 
- life is feeling pretty monotonous at the moment. 
- feeling depressed again.
- moods are all over the place.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

- My mom had knee surgery
- Was at the hospital for over 6 hours
- I got little sleep
- Were a lot of people at times in the waiting room 

+ My mom seems good so far after her surgery aside from being tired
+ My girlfriend waited with me the whole time
+ Found a small unakite stone in the hospital parking lot
+ sketched a lot of ideas for small stone carvings while I waited
+ Got to play games in a puzzle book with my girlfriend
+ Got coupons for free food at the cafeteria


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

+ Not feeling depressed anymore. 
+ Slept well. 
+ Mood feels more or less consistent. 

- Not had a conversation with anyone for a few days. 
- I feel off. Like I'm just existing at the moment.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

+ I slept early at 10:30pm last night. Pretty well rested, for once. And I woke up on time for class, which is always a good thing. 
+ As I was fixing up my papers, I realized I am more or less on schedule if I cut out the inking process and work over break. I might even have some time to spare in the last week to fill out timing sheets and do a practice run on the lunchbox apparatus. 
+ Smoked weed for the first time and felt pretty chill, even with its weak effect on me.
- My animation sequences don't look as great as I hoped they would. But I suppose they will suffice.
- Period started today. Ew. 
+/- Easter break ahead = potentially time off to relax, but also too loose a schedule to trust myself in getting my work done before heading back to school on monday.
+ Eh, pretty good day. Not insanely awesome, but way ****ing better than how ****ty I was feeling yesterday. I still feel pretty dull and lifeless, but at least I got one or two sparks out of the day and I'm not currently mulling over suicide methods.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

+ Gots my hair did
+ Lindt bunnies
- I need an Internet holiday
- I have a dickhead magnet which I need surgically removed
- The dickhead magnet resides near the 'Treat me like gullible rubbish' magnet
- Sunday drivers on a Wednesday
- If I hear those damn kids bouncing that damn ball at 7 am one more time, I'm going to go outside and bounce the damn ball on their damn heads
- People let me down, as per usual (excluding myself obviously, duh)


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

- alone.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ got time and a half pay at work
+ lunch with my boyfriend 
+ napped lol
+ made yonanas

- had a headache


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

+ hung out with my sister. 
+ got some of my term paper started.
+ chatted with a friend.
- therapy turned my day from pretty good to pretty ****ing horrible.
- suicidal and depressive bout again. hopefully it will be over soon.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

+ Bought an awesome scented candle.
+ Found the first season of Game of Thrones for $20!
- Wasted time in trashy stores.
- My calf started hurting for some mysterious reason after I finished my run this afternoon. Not quite sure what's wrong, but the pain has persisted for several hours.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

+ Went to the metropark.
- Got dirty looks from nearly everyone at the metropark.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

+ Feeling positive. 
+ Cleaned my room. 
- Sleeping late. 
- Got a cold.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ liked my makeup and hair 
+ talked to a cute older couple at work 
+ the Easter bunny left me chocolate lol
+ went to the pier with my boyfriend
+ painted my nails

- had to work on Easter
- have a sore throat :/


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

-my life is the most top crumbly ones (insignificant/non important) on SAS. 
-can't figure out why I am this way yet.
-they think I am fool, when I am trying to show them the TRUTH. 
-why can't I just be selfish????????
-Only have my family.
-I'm disassociated, dysfunctional, unhappy, disappointed in life.
-Among the most lonely to ever exist. Yippe? ugh.


+I'm still alive.... bleh. yeah.... trying to change.
+Mentality changed significantly last year. 
+I discovered the truth about my reality, and why I function this way. Literally to the core, guess I am an individual as always.
+Still have my family.

+There is finally hope in some 20 years later, why'd they want me here? God knows my purpose as this "Saba".


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ had the day off with my boyfriend
+ went shopping
+ wore a new outfit since it was finally warm enough
+ caffeine

- got a migraine and felt really sick :/


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

+ Went to the gym in the morning. 
+ In a really positive mood. 
+ Actually been given some work to do. 
+ Slept an excellent amount of hours/good time. 
+ Woke up early. 

- Tooth ache - ****ing wisdom teeth maineeeeee.
- Have a cold.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

+ finished my essay
+ worked out

- eye problems/head ache
- apathetic


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Got my license back. I left it at a store. :/
+ Vidja games.
+ Fixed a sink.
- Anxious-y
- The "what happens to you after you die?" thread made me think about mortality.


----------



## bewilderedminerals (Sep 26, 2013)

+ Had a good time just biking around
- Haven't studied for my final coming up in a week


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

+ Good conversation
+ I feel a lot better now; somehow more capable and determined and hopeful
+ I have group therapy soon but my overall anxiety level is significantly reduced compared to last week's session
+ Relatively warm weather today
- I don't have any hamburgers
- I don't have any chips to go with the hamburgers I don't have
- Biscuit crumbs down my top
- Somebody ate all my biscuits


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

+ Ate at an amazing restaurant with a friend.
+ Didn't go to work. 
+ Slept off my cold and feel better. 

- Not been able to gym properly because of cold. -_-


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

+ I got up & went out for a job interview
- I had to ride fluctuating waves of anxiety to do it


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

- I'm sick so I can't go to work today, but I can't really afford to miss work
- Haven't gotten any writing done yet


----------



## Jaida (Apr 21, 2014)

+all the shoppings been done 
+watched some Grimm 
+got a good nights sleep 
+talking to someone new and enjoying it!

-feeling pretty down and lonaly 
-mind won't stick to one thing


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

+had a good breakfast
-woke up with a bad headache.


----------



## Stoneface (Aug 9, 2011)

+ Did not drink today

- The urge to drink is not really going away


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

+ got a considerable amount of animation done (but still behind).
- film shoot is quickly approaching, and if i have any hopes of finishing everything, i need to skip my philosophy class for the first time tomorrow night. hopefully nothing very important occurs in class.
+ got high and logged most of my experience in one form or another.
- it was scary as hell.
- email came out of nowhere from a professor explaining how some people originally didn't get the email last week about a final reading and essay assignment. luckily all he wants done next class is the reading, not the essay -- would have sucked to realize i even had an essay to complete the day before it is due.
+ i almost took not feeling depressed and suicidal for granted. today was a really w/e day; i felt like a zombie....but at least i didn't feel like complete ****. that's a start. not caring and doing whatever the **** i want is working pretty well, lol.


----------



## sweetpotato (Apr 5, 2012)

+ Some nice guy introduced himself to me and my friend and asked to be part of our conversation
+ I told some friends my idea and they seemed keen to help out
+ I felt alright wearing dress today
+ Classmates liked my doodles. I felt artistic :})

- I BINGED
- I accidentally seemed really rude to that guy. He just included himself in the conversation. I didn't mind, but I know my friend did so I felt awkward and didn't really ask him any questions so he could participate. He seemed like a really awkward shy guy, so I felt even worse about it.


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

+ Finally saw a GP to change psychs and this one actually knew what he was doing and acted perfectly matter-of-fact. Bless him

+ got to be home alone for a while 

- felt terrible in the waiting room and getting there.. I looked like some beetroot-faced overgrown child. Oh well

- passed by 2 girls from my high school year


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

- Someone was hinting that I have a eating disorder. 
+ So I ate a ton today and didn't feel guilty. 

- Really mundane day so far. 
+ Went to gym even though I didn't plan too. 
+ MEAAAT.


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

+ Cooked lunch!
+ Finished with some tests

- Did nothing else all day at home


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ My niece learns fast (tutoring).
+ Got some shirts off of RedBubble.
+ And ordered more shirts with a discount code!
+ Calzone.
+ Energy drinks.
+ God of War HD red orb glitch! 
- Anxiety is still here.
+ But anxiety was weak today.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

+ Saw an old guy at a restaurant today who looked like Master Roshi. He had the white fu manchu mustache and beard, the martial arts outfit, and the sunglasses. The resemblance was so uncanny, I'm not sure if it was a coincidence. I almost think he was TRYING to look like Master Roshi. Either way, that dude should definitely cosplay as Master Roshi at an anime convention.
- I'm still a worthless failure with no ambition who will probably never amount to anything in life. 
+ But at least I have cookies! ^.^


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

+ i ate pizza lol

- i got diarrhea 
- i was supposed to go look for a job, but i got scared and lazy so i didnt go


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

- My doctor never called my prescriptions in
- I went with my girlfriend to the emergency room to see if she had a blood clot in her leg
- We were there over 5 hours

+ We got to spend time together and did some games like hang man 
+ It turned out to be only tendonitis 
+ Earlier in the day she cooked us some ham


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

- SOOOOOOOOOOOO BORED AT WORK. 
- Drinking way too much coffee. 

+ If this job doesn't work out at least I'll be able to become a pretty badass barista. 

- Was too lazy to go out to gym.
- Was too lazy to go out with friends. 

+ Complete Battlefield 3.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ rained all day
+ supervisor was in an oddly good mood at work
+ made yonanas ^_^
+ co worker that I really like gave me a ride home because of the rain
+ played Wii U

- got to work later than I'd like
- didn't get enough sleep last night


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

+made food and consumed vegetables 
+ bed 
- everything else


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

+ i don't remember today very well, or yesterday, or the day before that, or the day before that.......
- i feel bad


----------



## gamerguy (Jan 23, 2014)

+ Got out of the house
+ Did some painting
+ Feeling confident to drink less

- Bored and lonely right now


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

- got to work late, again
- I think I'm getting a migraine (had the aura but think it's going away)
- /+ had to wear my hair up at work for the first time after a year of being able to wear it down and I hate wearing it up!! But people seemed to think it looked good
- sad because I heard a guy at my work is retiring next month and I really like him 

+ feel more appreciated at work than usual
+ made an amazing Yonanas frozen yogurt
+ beat a really hard boss battle! 
+ iced coffee


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

+ didn't die
- didn't die


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

- scape goat / black sheep / outcast / idiota / the liar somehow / why can't she just STOP

+ the hidden / breaks all ties


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

+ should have benefit payments start next wk so I'll be able to pay the rent
+ went to yoga class
+ had yummy pea and ham soup for dinner

- slight headache after yoga
- finished mafia 2 game, too short!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

+ Went to the cinema to see 'Brick Mansions' and it was awesome 

- Car broke down on the way home :|


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ got $20 in tips
+ napped a little
+ played video games
+ excited about stuff

- annoyed with some co workers
- out of frozen fruit and iced coffee lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

+ built a garden house for my niece
- mowed a lawn


----------



## Thanatar18 (Apr 27, 2014)

+ Went out walking with my little brother, being a recluse previously makes me really appreciate nature now, surprisingly...
+ Didn't eat much today, and yet ate well... feels good to know I'm losing weight, albeit slowly...
+ Had a satisfying sleep, though admittedly my sleep schedule is messed up from being a recluse.

- Failed to do the "speak to 5 people" challenge today
- Failed to approach 2 girls who were around my age and listening to music at the playground while walking around


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ New shoes.
+ Dairy Queen
+ Anxiety has kind of subsided.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

+ rhetorical arts class ended (at least, there are no more formal classes to attend. but we do still have a final paper due online by next week). i have no more classes overall to attend except my film class and philosophy class for their respective finals.
+ got high and also tried alcohol for the first time (though the latter had virtually no effect). i actually talked a little bit to the group this time while we were sitting around ****ed up lol.
- i didn't get **** done.
+ i guess it was a pretty chill day.
- night suck/sucked though. dealing with suicidal thoughts suddenly again.
+ i took a shower.
-/+ i OD'd on diphenhydramine again....not as much though. only 3 pills compared to 5 last time....not feeling much surprisingly. maybe tolerance. but then again it took a while to kick in last time too....like over an hour lol. we'll see.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

- I'm in such a dickhead mood. I guess its because I know I'll spend my Saturday night off alone doing nothing. 

+ I might go get some snacks and take-away to cheer me up.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

- Gf didn't reply to my texts

+ Getting drunk at home on a Saturday night lol


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ was more myself at work
+ tried a new self serve yogurt bar called Yogurty's : )
+ beat some hard levels in my Super Mario game

- exhausted
- /+ wanted to be done work early and wasn't but got more pay for it


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

+ i remixed a song.
- i woke up late and feel groggy and dissociated.
- lol i only finished half my essay.
- this blazing weather is ****. my room feels like a sauna.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

- woke up way too early 
- Day 7 of work. Exhausted. A week straight 

+ liked my makeup/ the way my hair curled from having it up during the day
+ finally off!
+ video games
+ The Big Bang Theory


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

+ i didn't wake up at a stupid time (for me anyway)
+ i had what i consider to be a good conversation/day with people

- been tired all day and it's kind of bringing me down a little but whatever


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

+ Played some World of Warcraft with Lonelioness

- Slept most of the day
- Got nothing done as of posting this


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

- Slept half the day away.
+ DMC HD Collection finally downloaded. Ah, memories.
+ Spent some time with my little niece. We drew faces on rocks with a sharpie. She's creative.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ another day off
+ didn't have to get out of pjs :b
+ beat a boss battle that was really frustrating me in my luigi game

- the oatmeal I made for lunch burnt my tongue :/
- feeling kinda sad, maybe because I go back to work tomorrow lol


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

+ slept in 
+ didn't have a panic attack
+ watched a good movie
+ book arrived in the post

- didn't read said book
- didn't get work done
- got into an argument with a friend


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

- felt really sick this morning
- I don't wanna work tomorrow :/

+ got lots of sleep
+ it was really sunny and warm out today
+ stalked up on energy bars


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

+ I finally got this account merged with my old slylikeafox account  :clap:boogieI can now mod the groups again that I started  Thanks to Lonelioness for pointing out the topic to me and to The Dark Knight for merging my accounts 
+ I went to an early Mother's Day/Birthday dinner for my mom at Ponderosa. My girlfriend and dad also went
+ Played a ton of World of Warcraft with my girlfriend

- Didn't get my goals done for today
- The artist trading card group I started in the past is dead and most of the members left because I lost my mod access to the group(was invite only)


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

- Skipped school again...Gosh. 
- Feel so sick and gross, probably from jumping into the lake in 40 degree weather. Why did i do this? I don't know...

+ Started a conversation with someone. 
+ Became friends with this person ^^


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

+ I made 3 important calls(I hate those).
+ I got up early.

- I still haven't started studying. I have to go to the store and then study tonight.
- I feel physically and mentally unattractive.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

+I ate a banana 

-I ate two bananas


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

-frustrating move out process.
-couldn't show my family my film, since the building was blocked off by the graduation crowd. it's okay though. i didn't really like how it turned out anyway.
+i moved out.
+good mood and _super_ energetic today. that was awesome, even though i'm exhausted from talking and have a headache now.
-my mum found my pills depleted and was concerned. she believed my lie, though.
-mum also saw the scars on my neck. 
+i hugged my sister.
+it was my eldest sister's birthday dinner, and it was pretty fun for the most part.
+my sister's boyfriend gave me his old guitar case since mine broke.
+i had a cool intellectual conversation with my eldest sister in the car.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Got out.
+ Saw a good movie with my brother and his little girl.
- Hot.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

+ Overate. 
- Overate.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

+ Accomplished my goals for today

- Slept all day
- My mom's Mother Day celebrations got put off to sometime this week.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

- The benzos made me sleep for five hours in the middle of the day so now I can't sleep! Grrrr


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

+Today wasn't as bad as Tuesday and Wednesday last week. Ugh.
+No suicidal thoughts.
-Still quite unhappy.
-Might be working in the school office for work experience. 
-Feel like I don't compare to... everybody else.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

+ Ice cream at the cafeteria. 
- The calories. 

+ Feeling weirdly awake even though I didn't have enough sleep. 
+ Feeling very human today. Lots of eye contact. Emotions. Facial Expressions. Touch.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

+ ~ I checked my hours today & they corrected them to show I worked 9 days for the pay period instead of the 8 I actually worked
- ~ My mood is absolute **** currently


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ another day off
+ did a face mask
+ got my caffeine and PB fix
+ excited about stuff

- feeling lazy
- bored and kinda down
- wishing I didn't have to work tomorrow


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

+ I went to a pre-operation appointment at my doctor and made sure everything is in order and stuff. I told her about how dry and reddened my eyes have been lately, and then she said "noone will notice because your eyes are beautiful". It made me feel better.

+ I haven't eaten candy in 3 days(and I have chocolate in the house). 

- I had a typical SA moment today. I was transferring cash into my bank account, through a cash machine(which I've never had a need to do before). It wouldn't accept my bills first. There was a line behind me and I could feel the panic creeping up on me. But, I HAD to get the money accepted, so I had to try again. It didn't work. Finally, I removed a few bills and that made it work(I was sweating at this point). Ugh.

- I want someone to like, and care for, who cares for me, too. That would be enough to keep me afloat for the moment.

- I haven't started writing my assignment yet.

- My dad... is not what a dad is supposed to be. I'm not sure what either one of us would get out of a continued relationship, at this pont.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

+laid in the sun 
+saw a bird mask I wanted at a store downtown 
+got a new recipe Caribbean Salsa Salad, making it now
+got a nice compliment
+got some food for a friend
+got some apples to make some sauce
+talked a long time with a friend
+still angry but more on the ball which really helps

-felt insulted by a mental health worker i thought was kind of a friend and did not really feel treated with 'dignity and respect' :bash
-felt snubbed a few times when trying to join in or start a conversation in a group setting :|


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

-I went to see my friend, we were going to walk to the store together tonight but he got into a rage and was having a fit when I got there and he cussed me out as soon as I arrived; that was really hard for me, I'm kind of vulnerable emotionally and I'm trying I really hard right now, I don't need that kind of discouragement

+Instead of going home sad, I went for a long magical walk in the night by myself (after having a couple of shots of vodka.) I saw many cool things including a huge, low full moon

-I cried when I found a huge heart shaped circle of stones with a cross and initials in it; someone died and someone was sad. I sat there on the bluff and cried for awhile; just cried for the way this place is, the way things can happen; how can it be you can love somebody and they can die? I asked God for help to live this way.:cry

I think I'm going to start going for some night adventures now that the weather is nice. Why not? Why sit around alone just because I don't have someone to go with?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

- boss asked me if "she" was late back to lunch (give me a break...don't think so, besides)
+ left at 4:30 pm (earlier than before...I like it)
+ didn't care by lunchtime
+ let it go 
- said some sad things to ex
+ gonna be fine. Have to be.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

+sleep I actually slept well
+exercising and walking my dog
+killing those damn ants in my backyard lol I finally won the war
-Still wasting most of my day in bed doing nothing
-work


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

+ Saw a movie with some people
- It was a crappy movie


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

+ Having the special Mountain Dew Sangria flavor or whatever it is- at Taco Bell
+ My white chocolate and raspberry shake
-Spilling all my Mountain Dew on the floor of the bus
-Missing the bus by 2 mins twice
-The horrible 95 degree weather
-No one knowing where this baseball hat I ordered online is! Stupid post office and UPS delivery!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

+eating
+talking to my friend

-no privacy


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

+ ~ I got a ride home from work & sorted out some financial business
- ~ That my frailty was obvious for all to see


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ May get job next week. 
+ Bought clothes.
+ Wolfenstein for the PS3 is fun.
+ Felt confident today.
- Hot and muggy.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

- felt sick in the morning
-/+ anxious about work but it was fine

+ loving my new hair color
+ overnight oats


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

+done with college
-done with college


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

+ I got paid & started catching up on some back bills
- I have to spend money I was hoping to use elsewhere on an eye exam & new glasses


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

+ The weather was really warm today. I got to wear my favourite blazer as a jacket. Yay for summer.

+ I finally cut my fringe

- Not only did I have to deal with my hairdresser today(who talks non stop), but I also had to meet his family who was waiting for him to quit work. One of the kids was super rude and annoying and he insisted on sitting on the chair next to mine while I was getting my hair cut. His wife looked fabulous, though. I did not expect that.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

+ went outside with a friend in beautiful weather
- couldn't focus on writing my final paper


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

+ someone called me pretty
+ got paid


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

+ I got in to see an optometrist one short notice & they stayed a little late to cut me one pair so I wouldn't spend the weekend partially blind

- I'm flat broke, couldn't pay my dad back like I planned to & very likely will have to ask him to borrow some "hold me over cash"

- The entire encounter at the vision centre was an absolute gongshow. My awkwardness/anxiety radiates out from me like 37 degree heat, it's disgusting & oppressive. My heart was racing, my hands trembling, this **** never ends


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ day off with my boyfriend
+ wore my new running shoes for the first time!
+ good music
+ vanilla coke 

- really emotional
- stomach still hurt this morning


----------



## SalemSaberhagen (Mar 30, 2014)

I'll do yesterday since it's only 6 in the morning

+Was awake in the morning and afternoon
+Did something outside of my house 

-Got less than 5 hours of sleep in the evening and was up all night
-Didn't eat normally


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

+ Returning to the safe solitude of my room after another shift at work
- My stomach churning for all to hear while waiting in the work lobby for a ride home


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

+ It's Saturday and I don't have to do anything.

- It's Saturday and I don't have anything to do.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

-I had a meltdown this morning. It wasn't a violent one, luckily. But I was pretty aggressive in my attitude. I mainly tried to control it by not talking to anyone. Being mute helps me swallow down the angry words. I cried under my blankets for an hour and ignored everyone that tried to talk to me. My eldest sister even came to visit as a surprise and had brought coffee for everyone. They started without me. I was still sleeping. Or they thought I was. Their chatter, even muted behind doors, was enough to stir me awake. Normally I'd just fall back asleep, but I heard one of them saying my name. I perked up, curious. As I found, they were making fun of me. They were gossiping about me. Discussing my faults. My own sister, the one I especially trust and am close to, even said something horrible about me. I had to get up eventually. So I walked out of the room. I heard my mum begin to say, "Hey, look who's up for once," but I slammed the bathroom door closed before she could finish. I could hear their scoffs muffled behind the door. I tried to brush my teeth but started gagging because of the sobs bubbling up from my throat. I finished nonetheless, then made a beeline right for my room. My eldest sister came by and noticed me crying. She gave me a hug as I stood like a plank of wood and refused to respond to her questions. I told her to leave me alone. I cried under my blankets for a long time and ignored everyone. I felt guilty I was crying over something so dumb, so I didn't respond when my other sister came in and asked if it was because I overheard them. She said sorry anyway, but it was veiled in annoyance and falsity. I remained mute the rest of the morning until I calmed down and could think logically again. I do not forgive people but I decided I could still act as if it did not happen. 

+ My mood dispelled slightly when my sister took an interest to some things I had researched last night. I had fun discussing what I had learned. 

+ Their father and his daughter came to eat lunch with us and watch a movie. Lunch, I had fun debating with my family and making everyone look like idiots. I was scared at one point I had made my mum feel bad, but I asked her afterward if I hurt her feelings and she said no, she just had trouble understanding what I was saying. 

+/- The movie was terrible and the stereotyping and "trend desperation" made me want to gag (I felt as if I were being brainwashed), but it was at least entertaining. What was even more entertaining were some of the homophobic comments I heard from these old ladies who had sat down in our row. Earlier on during the screening, I had gotten up to go to the bathroom and accidentally stumbled on their purse (I said excuse me multiple times, but they would budge. They just stared at me) and apologized profusely, only to be angrily chastised. I felt guilty until after hearing their disgusting comments during the screening. At that point, I was glad I stepped on her purse and wanted to do it again. They also had obnoxious laughter. I enjoyed laughing at them in turn. Too bad they were probably too hard of hearing to hear me.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

- had to go back to work after being off for awhile...not fun
- felt like I was expected to do more than everyone else at work (they went slow on purpose I swear)
- worried about stuff

+ made it to my appointment on time, if I was just a few minutes slower I would have missed getting in
+ did a bit of shopping
+ went for a walk with my boyfriend along the beach and water trail : )


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

- Slept most of the day, as usual. 
+ Woke up to something to eat. That's always nice.
+ Exercised today.
- Felt like I was going to die after exercising. Sat in my room for like 20 minutes just catching my breath.
- Could have sworn I heard gunshots outside. They sounded pretty close. Made me really anxious.
+ Had some tea, that calmed me down a bit.
- Feeling overwhelmed by everything.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

-Backed out of going to the shops
-Boredom
+New Game Theory video
-Pretty sure I've got a cold

Not a great day, but nothing terrible happened today. The sad feelz will start tomorrow. It's Monday tomorrow.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

- Slept way longer than I intended to 
+ Felt super depressed and anxious (as usual) _but_ resisted the urge to lay in bed all day. 
+ Voted 
+ Went for a walk along the river


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

- knees hurt
- scared because I am getting blood taken tomorrow and I never have before :afr
- annoyed at my co-worker who I normally really like. She's acting as if she runs the place :roll

+ had lots of energy
+ joked around with people at work : )
+ frozen latte <3


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

+weather is nice and sunny and stuff
+dad brought some sour cream and onion chips back from his trip
+2ds is so much fun

-have feelings again for girl at work when I said I wouldn't anymore
-home alone and I HATE when strange people ring the doorbell, it always happens, freaks me out!
-low on $$$


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

+ listened to a bunch of new recs today.
+ dad's been gone all afternoon.
+ good news via email from therapist (hopefully she keeps her word)

- haven't been very productive today
- headache


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

+ had an awesome, amazing time with kids at waterpark
+ was in charge of bunch of kids today & did great with them
+ had a good talk with my aunt today
+ took some pretty good pics
+ probably burned about 10,000 calories
+ sat & talked with family & relatives for a while

- I'm sunburned
- sore, feel like I've run a couple marathons
- after three days of this I'm really, really, really tired of people and need some down time, alone
- I'm tired of feeling anxious


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

-(but in a way a +) Post-surgery: Spent 7 hours in the hospital. Seeing double, pain, blurry vision and literally crying blood tears(I must be a saint). Let's hope it'll improve my vision eventually. 

+ They put me in a white nightgown and white socks. After the surgery I had an eye patch on my eye. I looked like a Japanese horror character when I saw myself in bathroom mirror when I went to pee. I wanted to take a picture but my cell was locked in a locker.

- Lots of school work to do, but I wont be able to start while my eyes are in this condition. Just typing this, while looking at the screen, is hard.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

- Feeling sick.
+ Got to spend the whole day sleeping instead of working.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

- Sister called at 6am. Was excited, throwing off the blankets, anticipating that she was just going to remind me about our day out. Answered. She had to cancel. I went back to sleep until noon, to make sure I wasn't conscious, imagining the joy of being in an environment beside my own bedroom, during the hours the event was supposed to take place.
+ I drew a bit. Gave up after a few minutes, and all the doodles looked like **** when I looked back at them afterward, but at least I tried.
+ Watched some Kill la Kill.
- Waves of depersonalization and derealization that are driving me insane. They feel like mini panic attacks, but paired with feelings of unreality. Chills and heat flashes simultaneously, elevated heart rate, asthma, blurred vision, and the sudden idea that the fabric of reality was being pulled back to reveal vast nothingness...Everything is a facade, and I'm playing along by default, in fear of what lays beyond if I let them know that I know this is all just figment. I'm in a giant staged play, my emotions forced, my bodily gestures jerky, my facial expressions an unchanging mask. Everyone is just a puppet, a little machine in the play, and I have to play along with their frivolous little behaviours. I had to sit up to catch my breath.
- Guilt.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

+ I don't have to work tonight
- I'm broke


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ TriCon
+ Gail Simone signed Batgirl #1, Secret Six #1, & Wonder Woman (2-Disc Special Edition DVD) and got to chat for a few seconds.
+ Daniel Way signed my Ghost Rider #1 and I found out he has social anxiety, which blew me away.
+ Had enough confidence myself to go to a convention and talk a little (few seconds) with creators.
+/- Think I'm on the Channel 13 news or might be in a newspaper b/c my picture was taken at the Gail Simone Signing, as was a camera was rolling during the signings.
+ Bought some other comic/nerdy swag.
+ Still have lots of money for some reason.
+ Losing weight from my Abilify side-effects, now that I'm lowering dosage.
+ Ate at Red Lobster. The bread. THE BREAD!
+ Bought the entire original series of Twilight Zone.
- Wish I would've chatted a little bit more with Gail Simone and Daniel Way. I had some things to say to Simone about Batgirl and her mindfulness of PTSD that she represents in the books, and with Way...I really should've spoke up and said, "Me too, man," when he muttered about his social anxiety acting up after he did the panel and was at his booth.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

- had to work today
- boyfriend's mom stressing me out
- iced coffee I made didn't turn out too good 

+ new month!
+ joked around at work
+ went for a run


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

+ Watched a lot of shows with girlfriend
+ Had pizza

- Other than that did nothing productive
- Another day not going to the movie theater like planned


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ day off, so I woke up to the sound of birds and not my alarm :b
+ went for a morning run by the water
+ finally tried the new cookies and cream Quest Bar flavour <3
+ saw the hottest gif ever of Katy Perry twerking, made my day!

- tummy ache
- getting blisters on my feet :/
- didn't get enough sleep


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

+ severe insomnia the night before (or should I say 4am this morning), yet despite it, I managed to get up by 11am.
+ finished editing and uploaded a video.
+ vlogged (yet to upload).
+ therapist appointment went alright. i actually talked a bit this time, although i was zoning out near the end (ADD in action...i just nodded my head every so often to give the illusion i was listening to spare offense).
+ my mum had $10 leftover, and she let me buy ingredients. i get to make dinner tomorrow.
+ i actually have motivation/energy today and some sense of a future. last night's talk with my sister clarified quite a few things, as well as gave me the opportunity to get some things off my chest (but not nearly all of them). she's going to help me. 
- headache and tired body.
- a bit down about something i'd rather not explicitly mention.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ off again
+ did a face mask
+ maple peanut butter <3
+ kinda relaxing, I guess

- feeling sad
- didn't accomplish much
- wish I didn't have work tomorrow


----------



## Life Underneath The Soil (Jun 1, 2014)

-I've had continual depression for at least a full week now
-Tomorrow would've been the first day I've had off in 7 days (which I desperately need), but I got called in to fill in for someone, and I had to accept because I need the money/hours. I was so looking forward to having tomorrow off. The worst part is that I have to be in by 6:00am.
-Nobody notices or cares that I'm depressed

This week has been terrible, and I'm glad that tomorrow is (hopefully) going to be my last day of work for another few days.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

+ I got a new song posted
- I have to return to work shortly


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Yen.
- Stomach ache.
- Insomnia. I'm all turned around on sleep.


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

+ I can stay home
+ I feel well
- I planned to go in a park but it's rainy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ got complimented at work : )
+ payday!!
+ made toast for dinner with the delish combo of fruit and PB

-/+ went running after work but it was not my greatest since I had my backpack with me. Horrible experience and I refuse to do it again just for the sake of running lol

-knees hurting :/


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

+Did a little cleaning
+I didn't sleep the day away
+Watched X-Files with my girlfriend

- Still waiting on the mechanic to get a very expensive part in
- The part is discontinued and there are only a handful available in the US. Hopefully they can find it in a junkyard if they can't get a new one
- I wasted the day waiting for calls from them


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

+coffee ice cream
+i cooked
+alone time
+nostalgia


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

+ It's my last shift of this week
- I have to get through this shift


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

+ explored an abandoned zoo with my sister.
- high temperature this afternoon; felt rather dizzy.
- tired and sleepy all day by the time we arrived back home.
+ good music.
+ started compiling practical goals for imminent independence.
- still can't find the pills.
- i feel terrible about something i'd rather not mention, which in turn stirred up depressive feelings that have been dormant the past few days. i keep getting these intense moments of dissociation. every time i have them, they get worse. i feel so detached and unreal.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

+ Ended up cutting almost 3/4ths off of what the mechanic quoted me. They couldn't get the new part anyway so I bought a used one from a junk yard for them to install.
+ Car is fixed and I no longer have to be embarrassed/distracted about my windshield wipers always being stuck in the middle of my windshield(when they aren't wiping). Was worried the cops would pull me over for it eventually too 
+ Walked with my Dad and saw two Blanding's turtles, a painted turtle, and a toad. There probably was a lot more but when we took a side trail all I wanted to do was move fast because of the mosquitoes 
+Moved some of my potted pepper plants and tomato to my house

-Didn't get any cleaning done or work on my goals


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

AceEmoKid said:


> + explored an abandoned zoo with my sister.


Sounds fun. First I've heard of anyone urban exploring a zoo


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

+Faced my fears for one situation.
-That situation didn't go so well
+Start of the long weekend
-Was overcome by fear for another situation
-A guy came to the school to speak with my about my issues, and it was a disaster. I had my back to him, and hardly said anything. I was extremely tempted to just walk out because I couldn't take it
-Overall, I'm just feeling frustrated with myself.
-I'm so envious of people who have jobs. I want one, but I'm going to have to work for it. 
-Many awkward moments


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

+went to the library, felt pretty good
+bought something i wanted
+i worked


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

- Woke up today feeling depressed.
+ Woke up to food ready for me.
+ Mum bought me some wine for my birthday.
+ A couple Youtube videos cheered me up.
+ Had a shower and went outside.
+ Went to the store and bought a whole bunch of goodies. That's kind of a big deal for me.
+ The fact that today was cool, but tomorrow will be even better is also a total +.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Yard work is done.
- Tired as Hell.
+ Made a blueberry pie.
- Might be gross.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

-I slipped in the shower and fell on my tailbone
-There's a punk festival tonight, but I can't go 'cause I don't have any money


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ felt like my co workers missed and appreciated me more
+ got tipped a $20 Shoppers Drug Mart card lol : )
+ went for a run in my new shorts and beat my personal best
+ off for next two days!
+ overnight oats dinner

- knees hurt :/
- had no energy at work
- kinda paranoid about what people think


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

+ 




(you might want to turn your sound down if you listen to that, not sure.) I'm keeping it unlisted so I hope YouTube chooses not to give a ****.

+ They played 壊れていく世界 I didn't think they would, because I looked through a few setlists, and the most common setlist combo from the rest of the tour, and it wasn't on there at all, but they did :3 it's my favourite song by them.

- Someone in the queue was taking pictures of people to put in a scrapbook to give to the band (she had an insta-print camera thing) I let her take my picture but, I can't smile on cue. I didn't look at it, I bet I look awful though 

- I kind of killed my left leg.


----------



## Blight (Jul 9, 2013)

+ So far I have gotten to class on time or early every day so far this summer semester.
- I'm really behind on homework and can't seem to concentrate.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Yen is coming down.
+ Yard work done.
+ House is clean (except upstairs).
+ My gas tank is full. It hasn't been full in months.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ day off
+ maple mini wheats!
+ went for a morning run <3

- got a migraine :/
- didn't get everything I wanted accomplished


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

- House work.
+ House work is almost done.
+ Yen is almost here.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

+ I've been studying all day. I finished an essay and an assignment.
- My head hurts
- I'm gonna have to sit in front of my computer and study a lot the following 2 weeks. That is not what my eye wants to do right now.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

- rained all day
- feeling depressed 
- no energy

+ caffeine
+ made my supervisor laugh
+ got almond butter on sale : )
+ Menchie's is for sure coming to my town. Oh yeah


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

-spent too much $$$ on food the past week
-getting kind of impatient in wanting to meet somebody I might have a chance with
-I'm gross, too much love handle, not enough flat stomach

+sister is getting animal crossing: new leaf for me! hope it's good as the one for the gamecube, that's my favorite version of the franchise
+found a band I really enjoy, I love finding something unexpectedly enjoyable
+steve harvey


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Yen
+ Yen
+ Yen


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

+ Got a bunch of house cleaning in

- I still have a bunch of house cleaning to go
- Was with my dad at the emergency room until almost 1 am. At least he seems to be ok


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

This is kind of for yesterday.

+ Yen
+ Saw The Fault in Our Stars.
+ Had pho for the first time. It was really good.
+ Comics
+ Sharing your like of comics with someone else.
- Dry cough from Geodon is really annoying me.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ liked my mascara today, used the new katy Perry one from Cover Girl : )
+ made smoothies for breakfast with my boyfriend
+ supervisor told me I'm gorgeous :um
+ Mario Kart 8

- co worker really annoyed me today
- didn't take any breaks


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

+ I got paid, bought some herb, plan to get whiskey, watched the World Cup, have tonight off & the place to myself all evening/night
- I've felt uncomfortable in my own skin while out in public


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

+ I get to see my boyfriend next month :boogie
- Stuck on figuring something out for my lab, and it's due at midnight


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

+ Stuck to my cleaning goal
+ House is looking a ton better

- Hurt my hip while cleaning


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Yen. 
- Yen went home today.  Miss her already.
+ We had lots of fun.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

+ money
+ had my weekly cheat meal at Taco Bell
+ found the perfect father's day gift
+ found a really nice TV on sale for a good price. Didn't buy it though. Need to think it over for a couple of days.
- not sure if it will fit in my car
- i'll take it out of the box and leave the box in the parking lot if i have to mwaha


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

+ not much
- not much


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Girugamesh? Looks fun! I haven't been to any concerts, but I met them and got a signed poster at a con once ^_^


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> Girugamesh? Looks fun! I haven't been to any concerts, but I met them and got a signed poster at a con once ^_^


Yeah Girugamesh  they're pretty good live. Some people got to meet them but they had vip tickets which I didn't know about (and wouldn't have bought because meet and greet stuff terrifies me haha.)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

- Missing Yen.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

+ A new week.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

- Felt really depressed today. Couldn't shake it.
+/- Saw Dan, my psychiatrist. Hopefully the new prescription helps.
- I'm sick. I puked earlier.
- Can't focus on anything enjoyable. Too stressed maybe?
+ Comic shop visit was nice. Catching up on series.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

- general feeling of crappiness (had to work on just 3hrs sleep, headache, getting a cold and whole body is sore from yesterday's workout) surprised I didn't collapse :/
- got to work late
- my supervisor is being horrible again
- worried I won't be able to sleep tonight
- don't want to work tomorrow
- need a haircut, it's getting a little too long

+ liked my outfit today
+ excited about things
+ The Big Bang Theory <3


----------



## kurokatze (Jun 16, 2014)

+Slept well~
+Ate choco pancakes for breakfast (YAY)
-Summer School
-Summer School
-Summer School
-Summer School
;-;


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

- still sick

+ my vacation days got approved!
+ got a lot of hours in at work
+ Wispa chocolate bar


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

-Almost everything
+Friday


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

- Didn't sleep much. Maybe an hour or two at most.
- "Woke up" to insane amounts of nausea from a crazy night.
- Was sick and tired most of the day.
- Not doing "mentally" well. I think my difficult experience last night might have left a lasting impression on me, ya know? I was very distant and apathetic today.
- The puke bucket in my room I was hiding from everyone was a constant worry throughout the day.
+ My sis graduated today. My dad came over and we went to her ceremony thing, and went out to eat. Though, I didn't eat anything because I felt really sick.
+ When we got home I had some cheesecake and tea, chilled out for a bit and got some sleep. I felt a lot better. A lot less tired and nauseous at least.

Bit of a crazy day.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

- felt weak at the start of the day
- work doesn't feel the same without my favourite co-worker who quit this week because of my idiot supervisor. I miss her! 
- said supervisor was in a bad mood
- forever mourning the one that got away

+ trained new girl and she's pretty cool
+ told a joke and someone actually got my humour and laughed 
+ caffeine
+ tried new energy bar
+ Big Brother <3


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Slept
- And slept...


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

+ I don't have to go to school
- I'm too lazy to move from the couch right now, has the fridge always been this far away?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ last day of work for awhile now : )
+ got tips
+ went for a run
+ went to the carnival with my bf and got a candy apple to eat on the beach

- people were annoying and slow at work :/
- felt like my run could have been better
- boyfriends mom stressing me out 
- little headache


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

-Forgot my wallet this morning, so I had absolutely no money for the train or bus
-Walked from the station to my school (45 minute walk) in 90+ degree weather
-Made it to class, drenched in sweat

+Did group work in class without feeling too anxious
+Done with class for this week
+My new dress should be coming in the mail tomorrow
+I get to see my boyfriend this weekend


----------



## anxiousabouteverything (Jul 25, 2013)

+ I got to sleep for a few hours
+ it's my friday
+ no class

- only negative is going back to work. don't get me wrong. I am thankful about my job. just tired.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

- Unproductive day.
+ Feel content, despite.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

+ Have the first 30+ elements of the periodic table of elements pretty well memorized
+ Did a bunch of what my girlfriend wanted for her birthday
+girlfriend made us a nice meal of ham and sides(she prefers that she is the one who cooks :b )

- Was sick to my stomach later


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

+Over came a struggle

-The struggle might not be over
-Did absolutely nothing today


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

+ Cherry Garcia
+ Finally got the tracking code for my guitar
- Ran into my ex at the gas station


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

+ Almost made it the whole day without caffeinated pop
+Memorized more of the periodic table of elements
+Asked about a food item at two different grocery stores. Normally am too nervous to do that. 

-Tried to drive to my favorite steak sandwich restaurant but the traffic was too slow


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ went for a morning run and beat my personal best time (Just over an hour and got runners high <3)
+ white chocolate peanut butter!
+ good music
+ caffeine buzz

- brushed up against some weird plant when running and now have a little rash on my leg :/
- wish I didn't have to work tomorrow


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

+: Made it through the morning.
-: Watched 5 minutes of an Adam Sandler movie.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

- Had a flat tire, so after work I had to jack up my car, and put the donut on. Then I drove to Walmart, and I had to wander around Walmart for about an hour while they replaced it.
- Two tires and labor cost $130

+ Tonight.. I will have beer.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

+ Got a good annual review at work
+ Had delicious authentic Mexican food for lunch
+ Had delicious bubble tea from an Asian bakery

- Still feeling the allergy effects from cutting grass last night


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

+had some just right, leftover pizza
+found an old shirt I thought I had lost that I love
+found a new anime that stirred up some really powerful, cathartic emotions
+played a round of mario golf and rarely missed the green
+back to the writing board

-guitar amp still hasn't arrived yet 
-a job rejection that shows how little prepared for the real world I am
-don't know what this person thinks of me


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

+ Felt angry today. Been forever since I've felt a powerful emotion, I forgot how it feels like. It started off with me being upset over something petty and for some reason, it gradually grew to me being angry at myself and the world. When I finally told myself to calm down, I had never felt so good and motivated in a long time.

- Hello numbness, my old friend.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

- felt like I was at work forever, it was so exhausting 
- didn't get a chance to pick up apples :/

+ got paid time and a half
+ rain and thunder
+ was complimented on my hair


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

+I met my childhood best friend after 3+ years
-my nose bled


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

+ ~ I sent out job applications this morning & got a message of interest on my voice mail. I will return the call first thing in the morning 

- ~ I slept through my doctor appointment & had to reschedule it as such


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

+ I bought a 16-25 railcard, and found a voucher code online so I got money off it (lol such an ehobo,) and then it arrived today, earlier than it was supposed to, and I got a voucher for 1 free Graze box in it. 

-not sure if I'll be able to use it cause already got free graze box before, pretty sure at this address.

+if I can use it Graze  nom nom nom

- my brother infected me with his cold/cough thing D:

+ I often don't end up getting other people's colds properly so I just have a chesty cough thing that seems mostly better now. 

- I couldn't sleep last night because the chesty cough thing kept me up D: so I woke up late today.

+ found a moth in a cup when I tried to make tea, it was still alive and trying to get out so, I released it outside. It cooperated by not flying out inside the house while I showed my mum the moth in a cup and took it ouside.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

+ no school cause the weekend 
+ got lots of homework done
+ watched a couple of movies

- school tomorrow 
- got a quiz and test next week 
- been having a slight headache all afternoon
- felt anxious all weekend. Almost had an anxiety attack
- didn't sleep as well or long as I wished


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

+ I experienced another day on gods glorious land 
- I became sober


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

+ Two job interviews scheduled
+ Joke's on you medical profession, looks like supergluing the wound at home worked just fine
+ Made plans to see an old friend. 
+ I feel pretty good, generally. I wonder what's up with that.


- holy **** I need to go to my alma mater tomorrow and deal with bureaucracy, I hope I don't get bad news or have to argue with people
- holy **** I need to go to another school tomorrow and deal with bureaucracy, I hope I don't get bad news or have to argue with people


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

+ all my errands for today is complete, phew
+ got some Halloween treats for the trick or treaters 
+ got prescribed atenolol (a betablocker)

- got too much Halloween treats. Really uncertain whether I can fend off my desires for it
- procrastinating on sas


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

+cooked and ate good food
+got to indulge in my lonerness
- feeling very fatigued lately
- have to go to work tomarrow


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

+ Public holiday today so day off work
- The weather was crap (cold overcast days are _*not*_ good for my mood)
- Day is nearly over and have to go to work tomorrow, so the depression is setting in


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

+ was able to shove some food down my stupid facehole without feeling very sick
+ felt absolutely horrible but didnt take any adderall xanax ativan coffee betel nuts alcohol or smoke which is kind of a success since my willpower is nil rn
+ finished this book about kuru disease 
- finished it at night and it left me paranoid thinking that shaky bodied fore people were hiding in my closet
- i have a bull**** pimple inside of my nose and i cant stop flaring my nostrils while talking to people, because the tightness and mild irritation that i feel in my nose when i do it kind of pleases and upsets me at the same time and i dont realize im doing it so it must look like im smelling something rank while talking to people about the benefits of buying kerrygold butter as opposed to canola oil infused "butter"


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

+ caffiene , had cookies , at home(no uni) ..- sick


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

+People, well, friends and family remembered and wished me a happy birthday
+Someone special sent me a gift
+Got through a day of work
+Showered so now I smell good

+/- Feeling sentiment plus heart-warmed yet still cold
- Should practice feeling the love more often
- work was OK but still feels like prison camp #14 , section A. The scary guards are my coworkers.
-Should quit complaining. It's not that bad!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ I slept well.
+ Rockstar Lemonade Energy Drinks.
+ Got a job. Finally!
+ The job is close. Saves on gas.
+ Pays extra b/c it's third shift.
+ I got a call telling me to show up for work.
+ I just ordered a bunch of stuff covering birthdays up till April.
+ " " anniversaries. 2 of the 3 anniversaries I'm obligated to give a crap about. Heh.
+ B-Day gift for someone should be received today.
- B-Day gift is belated b/c of shipping. :/
- My arm has this twinge ever since I gave blood. Think the nurse de-plunged too fast with the syringe.
- Needles.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

+ Had some interesting dreams
+ Not that stressful

- Accomplished nothing
- Slept most of the day away


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

+I haven't eaten
-I'm still fat


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

+ Got more done on my model airplane.
- Lonely.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

+ Finished the first draft of the novel I've been writing (won't be publishing). I actually like the ending now! This wins out over all the negatives below!
+ Favorite bus driver was on the bus this morning 
+ Least favorite bus riders were not on the bus this morning!

0 (neutral) - Got offered a job as a cashier sort of, networking ftw: and yes, all for a cashier job 

- Awkwardly had a coworker ask if I was married. I think he's interested... Despite my loneliness, I'm not (am I really this shallow/picky? Yes, apparently I am)
- Obligated myself to bake brownies for co-workers. Guy above is super psyched.
- Was involved in a meeting about my least favorite service provider.
- Had to deal with that service provider all day and still got nothing done on his stuff...
- I really miss an old friend of mine from about 5 years ago. I really, really miss him... I wish he still talked to me. This has been getting me down for a while. Who still thinks of people from that long ago? I'll tell you who. Lonely, desperate people!


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

+Went outside...
-Got sunburnt :/


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

For yesterday...

+ Job went ok. In training, so I' getting paid to watch stupid, common sense vids and do common sense computer tests.
+ Made a buddy. His name was Ryan, too, and his b-day is in May like mine. 0_o Cosmic.
- He works day shift, I work nights.
- Their computer is incredibly slow and will knock you off at times. SO tedious.

++ I have a full time job that pays now that pays fairly well.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Worked the floor at my local Kroger's for a full day today and it went pretty well. Fulfilling.
++ My dad read The Unknown Soldier by Garth Ennis that I got him for X-Mas, a self-contained story about the CIA and past wars, and he liked it. He told me to read it. (The second plus goes to the fact that I got my dad to read a comic. Given, mature readers and a war comic, but still. I got him to read one. Mission accomplished.)
+ They like me at work so much that they offered for me to come in tomorrow. I accepted. Just 5 hours, second shift. I can do it. One last time. Then nightshift.
+ Think I get paid tomorrow, I'll have to...*sunglasses*...check.
- I dropped a box of crackers on a lady's head. And I mean a box of a box of crackers.  She was OK. She was almost as embarrassed as I was.
+ She took it well. No complaints.
- The stress of the people was getting to me. I don't know what it is about me, but people always ask me where things are. And me being new, I'm just like "?" and then I go to someone else who works there and ask. Happened at least half a dozen times. It's like I give off a vibe of some sort to where they ask me for some reason.
- Stocking while people are shopping can be a balancing act.
- Being around a lot of people is hard.
- I forgot to take my Klonopin through the day and I was getting flushed just being around people. I had it in my jeep, I just forgot to take them during breaks and lunch. Sigh. My mind was fritzed.
+ The people that work there are very kind. Have yet to meet an a-hole in the slightest. So that's good.


----------



## S a m (Jan 5, 2015)

+ I got extremely lucky and didn't have to do a presentation
+ Made some good progress in my group project


- Slept most of my day away


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

+ I got to talk to my brother
+ I got some art supplies in the mail
+ listened to my favorite band's new album again

- I feel guilty
- I did nothing productive
- I am so lonely


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

- woke up

...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

+ I woke up & showered
- My mom is tripping about bills. My mom is always tripping about something


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

+think I did okay on psych exam
+lifeguard was nice to me when some person said I couldn't share their lane
+ate yummy tofu and sushi

-legs still sore
-anxious about my smaller class tomorrow where I feel like people hate me
-hungry and have a headache
-anxious thoughts are keeping me from sleeping
-i want the week to be over 
-i want the semester to be over


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

+Tried to make some homemade ravioli. Didn't come out super great but wasn't a disaster 

- Slept day away
- Worked on nothing


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Had a good night's rest.
++ Lazing about in a comforting way. Thinking about concepts for stories, and other things, that I think would make great reads as book/novellas, or scripts for movies or games with some.
+ Window shopping and adding things to Wish list on Amazon, now that I can afford to buy things soon.  Same goes for RedBubble and MyComicShop.
- My dad's sick. 
- I hope I don't catch his cold/flu/whatever ailment.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

+ ~ Today is payday, I've gotten an extra shift which is nice, & I'm just chillin' at work listening to tunes & reading papers



- Most of my money is going to rent & I only got 3 hours sleep last night


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

+ had some vague ideas that seemed OK before I went to sleep.

- had this weird half concious feeling that I didn't need to be worried/anxious about anything. It didn't really last after I woke up fully.

- haven't done anything else since waking up.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

+ I feel physically good.

- I feel emotionally sad.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ I got my work schedule for next week. 25 hrs minimum, unless they need me to stay later. Midnight to 5AM all week, save Wednesday, my day off. I'm a night owl, so this works for me. Hopefully my hours'll increase over time.
+ Rockstar Lemonade. Great energy drink. Tastes like sweet lemonade. No taurine taste or anything gross.
+ Covered and sealed off certain windows that get drafts. Already getting warmer.
+ Ordered a bunch of classic book off of Barnes & Nobles website, including Bone: The Complete Collection, a literal _comic_ book. They're having a sale on classics. Buy 2, get 1 free, so I took advantage.  Lemme think... Leaves of Grass, Aesop's Fables, The Wonderful Wizard of Oz, Peter Pan, The Iliad, The Odyssey, The Picture of Dorian Gray, War of the Worlds, and Gulliver's Travel. Unabridgedr!I have a bunch to read already, but I'll squeeze them in or put them on hold for a while when they finally reach me.
- Parents are mad at each other.
- I'm getting negative vibes from both of them as a result.
- I'm still a little cold upstairs. Hopefully the heater will be able to fill the room with heat easier, now that the windows are sealed.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

+ I woke up early this morning feeling pretty good with a couple plans for later on...

- 12:00pm and I'm still in bed xP


----------



## purplepeanuts (Jan 25, 2015)

+ Joined SAS 
+ Had pepperoni pizza for dinner 
+ Got lots of stuff done


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

purplepeanuts said:


> + Joined SAS
> + Had pepperoni pizza for dinner
> + Got lots of stuff done


 Welcome to SAS. 

________________________________

+ Tuna sub with pepperjack.
+ Rockstar energy drinks.
+ Camel Wides.
+ First "day" of nightshift at Kroger's. Extra moolah for working nights.
+ Not as cold as some days.
- I have a raspy throat. Don't think I'm sick, just really dehydrated.
- Didn't sleep as long as I'd hoped. Hopefully I don't start getting burned out before 5AM tomorrow.

+ Christopher Lee (Dracula himself) reads Bram Stoker's Dracula: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...of-dracula-1296090/index2.html#post1077803946 I was going to buy this, but it's free here. I'll listen to it eventually.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

- My dad doesn't normally ring two days in a row, and I thought that was something I didn't have to worry about since I'm not doing well, but he did, and I couldn't even be bothered to fake happiness because, I shouldn't have had to, he called yesterday.

-feel like a zombie at the moment

-I'm broken

-my forehead skin issues feel worse today.

+talked to my friend


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

+Did most of my homework
+Sent important email
+mom made good nom nom
+washed my stinky bras, lol

- Woke up a bit late
- Did next to nothing otherwise


----------



## Last of the Time Lords (Jan 17, 2015)

+ finished an essay on the Iliad
+ had a decent conversation with one of my classmates
- got humiliated in physics class
+ didn't overthink getting humiliated in physics class


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Last of the Time Lords said:


> + finished an essay on the Iliad
> + had a decent conversation with one of my classmates
> - got humiliated in physics class
> + didn't overthink getting humiliated in physics class


Good for you. I got embarrassed at my job. Felt hot, as in felt I was turning red, but let it go quickly. I surprised myself.

And I just ordered The Iliad, as well as The Odyssey online. Cool beans. Did you like it? Kind of textbook storytelling or...? I honestly just want the biblio-cred in the reading community. :b

--------------

+ My first day at work this early, early morning went very well. 
- Manager came in at 4am and just new I was only going to get 5 hours, instead of 8. :/
+ I realize that I can do this job. Very much so. I'm not too anxious.
- Still only 25 hour work week, but I'm new, so...
+ I don't feel out of whack. Like, I feel rested....
- The silv...er...rusted lining is that I didn't sleep enough today, meaning I might get pretty tired by 5 am when I work tonight at midnight.

I'm sure I'll be fine if I just stay active. I've done zombie mode before with manual work. I'm in a great need of a paycheck. I may have to borrow from parents. *shame face*


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

- Today wasn't good, sat in bathroom and cried for a bit just now.

- came out of bathroom, and my mum had just got home. Turns out my grandma has skin cancer.

+ Apparently most people with this form of skin cancer are completely cured with simple treatment.

- I don't have a cat in place of a partner.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> - Today wasn't good, sat in bathroom and cried for a bit just now.
> 
> - came out of bathroom, and my mum had just got home. Turns out my grandma has skin cancer.
> 
> ...


Sorry, to hear about your crappy day, whatever's wrong. And your grandmother, though, like you said, dermatologically treatable in an easy way.  Silver-lining. My grandmother has Alzheimer's and dementia. She's a "little girl" to a stubborn, very mean woman, to the kindest, gentlest lady. It's said, she'll get stuck in memories. Think that what happened when she was in her 20s or 30s happened days or hours ago. :/

----------------

- Pharmacy had a problem with my prescription.
+ Nurse had my psychiatrist's office helped me out, called and fixed it.
+ I finished Valentine's shopping for a certain someone. One last little gift to go with the main one.
- Didn't sleep well.
+ My job is going ok.
- I keep being told by fellow employees that the store I'm working at will screw you over on hours if you don't personally keep track, despite the computer logins.
+ Comics! 
+ Bought rebirth/baby Groot bobblehead at comic shop with my books.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> Sorry, to hear about your crappy day, whatever's wrong. And your grandmother, though, like you said, dermatologically treatable in an easy way.  Silver-lining. My grandmother has Alzheimer's and dementia. She's a "little girl" to a stubborn, very mean woman, to the kindest, gentlest lady. It's said, she'll get stuck in memories. Think that what happened when she was in her 20s or 30s happened days or hours ago. :/
> 
> ----------------
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm glad about that. I think she should be fine.

Her husband, my granddad, has alzheimers as well. That sounds about right, sometimes very childlike and other-times aggressive. He repeats himself a lot and says a lot of weird things. He's quite good at managing his lack of memories though, because even though he has no idea who I am anymore, he'll pick up bits and pieces from conversations so he'll use my name and other little things.

I often wonder what he thinks about me, like, I'm just this strange girl (and he does think of me as a girl, not a woman lol...) whose entered his house, but he never seems particularly bothered about that.

That bobblehead is really cute.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah, I'm glad about that. I think she should be fine.
> 
> Her husband, my granddad, has alzheimers as well. That sounds about right, sometimes very childlike and other-times aggressive. He repeats himself a lot and says a lot of weird things. He's quite good at managing his lack of memories though, because even though he has no idea who I am anymore, he'll pick up bits and pieces from conversations so he'll use my name and other little things.
> 
> ...


 Yea, it can be difficult when around someone with Alzheimer's, let alone dementia, where they see their childhood home in front of them or have a conversation with their husband who past 20 years earlier.  It can be sad. And frustrating, because it's hard to see someone you love in that cage of surreality.

And thanks.

+ Tanya complimented my nerdiness.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

+ Applied for a job at Sainsbury's
+ Found some interesting blogs
+ My online friend messaged me

- Liverpool lost to Chelsea


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

- Inadvertently pissed someone off on this site due to awkwardness and poor social skills. 

- Slept all day.

- Actually cried my eyes out before I fell to sleep last night (it was in the morning so technically today).


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

+ finished my sketchbook assignment during lunch - turned out decent
+ got stuff done with my painting assignment (not sure if I'll finish it by the due date)
+ (Was more yesterday night but I'm listing it anyways!!!) After 40-50 hours of non-stop focus and work I finally banked 37,000+ protean planks. (enough for 99 construction) on Runescape. Now just have to wait for double exp weekend next month to utilize those planks.
+ Finished ear diagram

- Got into a fight with my boyfriend.
- Didn't get to take dogs to the park today.
- Lost sense of purpose on Runescape after finally completing that workload.
- School


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

+++ Got my dead monitor back to life(somehow) with an advice from a forum. Last couple of days were a nightmare without my beloved PC.
++ Exams are finished. It's first day of holidays 
- My parents had a fight last night. Again.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


>


Lol, my sister bought be a mike ehrmantraut version of that doll.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Lol, my sister bought be a mike ehrmantraut version of that doll.


Yeah, I'm like Funko Pop chibi vinyl figures and bobbleheads. Baby/Rebirth Groot is my first bobblehead. I have BMO from Adventure Time, The Rocketeer, and Ash from Evil/Army of Darness as vinyl figures. They're not really toys, just decoration. I love'em. And yea, I almost got Walter White in his underwear. That one looks cool. So does Mike. Jessie Pinkman's doesn't look quite like him, though. Too generic, I think. Not sure. Doesn't do his character, is all I'm say.

------------
This may be too early but...

- Woke up too early.
+ Taking this time to update lists for b-days, anniversaries and special occasions, and list books and stuff that I want (window shopping the interntetz).


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

- woke up early, was exhausted and cried a lot
- I shouldn't still be on this forum, but yet I am.
- fell back a sleep after the crying and then experienced first proper case of sleep paralysis, thankfully could not open eyes and just saw shadow through eyelid and then sensation of someone leaning over me and making a noise before I properly woke up.
- I'm supposed to be going swimming now but I'm so tired.
- I'm not over something that happened a year ago, and I'm a wreck of a Human being. And very creepy.
-I'd like to have a good day one day. And let go fully. Not just a day where I didn't feel terrible about one thing or another, but I mean a day where I actually feel properly happy. It's been so long.


----------



## VirtualAntics (May 27, 2013)

+ My favourite tv show Continuum is back on tv tonight. Decided to join in with a live twitter q & a with the cast.

+ Going at my own pace today. Learning or doing something new.

+ Taking pride in my art.

- The creepy drug addict neighbour is knocking my door again. Asked if there was a power cut which is an excuse to 'talk' and get money or favours off me in future. (Which he hasn't but I'm smart enough to avoid that scenario.) I've already put the privacy button on the entry system; to stop him ringing me to buzz him in through the main door.

- Still struggling to find friends. I had a good 2014 but would have loved someone to share in those fun moments. It feels like I always do something cool and then move onto the next one.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

+ Went to class.

- Went to class and felt like an inferior, waste of space.

- I repel people. 

- I hate this life.

- I'm in a really, really bad mood right now.

- I'm still not past the point of caring.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Got some rest for today. Which is good b/c I have nightshift.
+ Don't feel like total crap.
- Do have a medical problem that my family doctor needs to see. (Valentine's Day will be the appointment.)
+ Paycheck tomorrow.
- Taxes.
+ It's a start.


----------



## ilylikekanyeloveskanye (Jan 20, 2015)

- unavoidable potholes
- migraine all day long 
- cramps
- stress 
- bills to pay
- idiot driver that hit my car 
- snow/cold, sh**ty weather


+ kissed my crush :3
+ burger and fries and sweetened brew tea from BK
+ attended class
+ got along with my team leader and co-workers 
+/- ran into acquaintances from hs


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

+ I ate at my favourite restaurant

- Life sucks


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Work flew by.
- My back hurts.
- Don't know what to do with myself. I can't sleep. I can't figure out what to watch or read. Internet's kind of boring right now.


----------



## Wanderlust Caro (Jan 28, 2015)

Yesterday :
- Had an argument with my boss, he often makes all to keep his team demotivated.
- Long time family problems between my bro' and my dad that I saw yesterday, again.

+ My darling makes me a cup of tea yesterday evening, just to cheer me up
+ This pizza was delicious.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

+ Finished studying for my exam tomorrow. Amazing since it was so dull I didn't think I'd pull through.
- I'm mentally numb.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

- My job's checks aren't in yet and they apparently have no clue when they will be in. *facepalm
- Woke with a col.
+ My back doesn't hurt.
+ Rested well.
- May have rested too early, since I work midnight tonight until 5 again.


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

+ Secured an apartment for next year, living with a good friend. Big +
+ Went to my school's society fair, talked to several people and got to know them a little better
+ Avoided talking to people I don't like

- Didn't sleep very well and was late for class because I had trouble getting out of bed
- Left eye infection still bothering me


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Got some good groceries.
- Dad and I are having a conflict.
- I'm aching badly.
- More work tonight.
- Already need the second paycheck, and that won't be till Thursday afternoon.
- Tired and can't sleep. (Which doesn't help that I have nightshift.)
- Restless. I don't know what to choose to do with my time.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

-Had to have my car jump started and had to get a new battery
-Discovered the pipe under the sink in the bathroom had come apart. Is all wet under it and there is some mold. Got the pipe reattached and had to use bleach water to hopefully kill the mold. Running a fan on it now.
-Someone knocked on our door twice and I pretended both times that I wasn't home
+Psychiatrist actually listened and took me off the new med that was making me tired
+Did some drawing practice and think my hand drawing practice went pretty well


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

- Maybe slept too much today
- As a result, feeling weird, low self-esteem, bad mood
+/- could be the new med side effects
+ Brother bought me a hamburger. 
- no French fries *sobs deeply*
+ Didn't chat a long time with someone, but it was nice to hear from them.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

- Hernia
- + Hernia surgery. I'm scared, but fixing would be nice.
+ I feel I'm in good hands.
- + In a week I'll be off 2 weeks of work. Down time, yet now money. :/
- Unsure if worker's comp will take care of it, since it was inflicted doing the job. Will have to talk to managers.
- I have this feeling it'll screw up my hours in the future. :/


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

+ beautiful walk to work in the snow this morning
+ co-worker I hadn't seen in awhile said she missed me and liked my eye make up : )
+ discovered my neighbour shovelled my driveway for me when I got back from work
+ caffeine 

- felt weirdly nervous/ anxious at work for no real reason


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

+I bought a new camera for my brother with my credit card, he was so happy and that was worth it.
+I felt pretty well after having a beer and a drink before I went to the mall with my brother. I can't stand being among people sober.
+We ate a hamburger and french fries and I enjoyed it.
-I bought a bottle of liquor and more beer and it's making me feel tired.


----------



## aveytare (Feb 5, 2015)

- slept terribly
- still haven't started an assignment that's due on friday and i can't find any motivation to do it
- it's 10 pm and i should probably head to bed so i can get some sleep but im wasting my time on the internet 
- didn't really do anything i was supposed to do 
- i woke up in a bad mood & have been irritable all day
+ im in an okay mood now 
+ finally joined sas
+ found an unexpected slice of pizza in the fridge this morning and thats the highlight of my unproductive day


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

+ got a new book
+ ate a good sandwich
+ the full moon looks nice

- depression, paranoia
- too much time spent on the computer


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Books, Comics, and Nerd Shirts! Oh my!
+ Put in a belated 'injury on the job' form.
- Had an injury on the job.
+ Will talk to Dan, the manager about worker's compensation for my surgery.
- Hernias suck. They're like shards of glass that you just want to dig out of yourself.
+ Payday.
+ I see my therapist. It's a plus b/c she's kind of a friend. Is that lame?


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

+ Studied a decent amount for my Analogue electronics exam. Still terrified of it.
- Caught a horrible cold, my nose hurts from so much blowing (no jokes allowed!).
- Didn't really move from the computer for 14 hours, I feel awful.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Surgical staples look healthy and got some pain meds from family doctor that work.
+ Feeling better now, in general, since the surgery.
+ Fried zucchini and ranch dressing.
+ Over a week without a pack of cigarettes. Sticking to vaping.
+ "Neil" and "Kryptonite" are delicious juices to vaporize.
- Showering is awkward b/c I have to cover my staples when I do so.
- I gained 10 pounds in one week. HOW?! I was already 5 over my new norm. Sigh*
+ Hope: I think once my metabolism and immune system get things back in order that my weight will also go back down. I'm thinking that's what's going on. 
- Sleeping is tough with these staples. 
- Still feel kind of weak.
+ Books and comics and movies! So many to go through.


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

+ I won $6 on a scratchie! $6 richer!

- I was one number off from winning $4 000.
- I was one number off from winning $50 000.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

+ getting covered in pancake, saliva and having my boobies squished this morning, by the cutest little midget (small child?) I have possibly seen.
+ spending the day laughing my head off at this little creature.
+ getting to know his mum and knowing that she is a very genuine, wise woman. 
+ retail therapy
- spending £60 on **** I dont need.
- learning about some of the terrible things people do to each other in this country.
- going home alone.
- derpressed again.
- no benzos.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

+ my nose runs a little less today
- my nose gets more congested and stuffy


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+- Filling the Void with stuff and more stuff.
+ My incision feels better without the staples. I'm more flexible.
- Still a bit of aching.
+ Think I've made a new, really good friend.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

+ I got to stay home from work
- Nobody to spend my time with.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

+ swam 30 lengths today (3 more than last time)
+ posted friends birthday present at last.

- cold water kitchen tap isn't working properly
- Sometimes it's really hard to just tell myself to relax, remember this is a mental health site, and people here have various issues, and not jump down their throats.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

- my arm hurts bc of car wreck
- my typing speed has been cut in half
+ brother came over and we went to the vape shop and comic shop 
- I cant read books or comics for a couple of weeks due to the rollover I was in


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

+I was unusually productive today, managed to actually get some basic chores done without procrastination
+I'm getting more confident around people day by day, being able to converse more and more
+Practiced more language-learning skills with Duolingo, with progress definitely being seen

-Was too scared to get out of my room at several parts of the day simply because I feared the possibility of conversing with my roommate
-Still need to apply to more jobs, which I haven't done today


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

- Typing one-handed.
+ Comic shop.
- Can't read comics easily with one arm. I give up sometimes.
+ Vape shop.
- Need help with vaporizer each time I need a refill.
- My hand is full of pins and it hurts.
- My wrist is bent bc of the cast thingy. Hurts.
- Hard to sleep with arm all up in my face all night, and sleeping on back.
- One more surgery.
- And therapy will start hurting, I think.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

- I have a cold
- I got into a fight with my mother, because i was i was kind of moody.
- I have gotten a alergic reaction with the cream i tried, so my whole face is full rashes
+ I eat pizza today


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

+: Some cute black gals came into the shop & were into me
- : There was some confusion with an order when I arrived at work today


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I won't count school itself as being either positive or negative despite the horror that it brings. I go there every weekday after all.

-Athletics carnival sucked
-Bees were everywhere at the athletics carnival
+Got two tiny compliments on my tie today
-Hardly got anything done in I.T class
+Temperature was perfect


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

+ : I got a few free beers and half a bottle of red wine to take home from work after our sampling session tonight



- : Awkward social interactions with my coworker & a friend who was hanging out with us as well as finding out I failed the mystery shopper test for stupid reasons


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

+ I saved an ant from being stepped on.
+ I smiled at my neighbors and they shut their blinds with cheerfulness.
+ I made a special connection with a lady and she ran off before I got close, she must be anticipating tomorrow as much as I am.

- I have to list a minus. I guess I had too many pluses. But I am sure even a minus can be positive. Until tomorrow then.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

+ : There were a number of cute women in the shop today and they were friendly with me. Also, Chelsea beat Man-U

- : I'm a bit tired and I've been gassy all day


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

+ : 
~ I got my intended errands done before work
~ I had a nice friendly chat with mail delivery lady 
~ I got a 6 pack to enjoy tonight and tomorrow 
~ I had a nice conversation with a chef that knows my brother that popped into the shop

- : I was totally duped by a shoplifter and because I was working alone I couldn't confront him even though he was still relatively close to the shop


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

- Yahtzee. I won and I still hated every second.
- Fingers still broken and skin still road rashed.
+ Rockstar: Frozen Lime.
- Upset stomach... Probably from the energy drinks. :/ I can't win.


----------



## BIB64 (Mar 29, 2015)

+ relatively quiet day at work
+ got to work with my favorite co-worker
+ hopeful news that a resident may be moving out 
+ one of my residents wasn't hallucinating today
+ no one fell today
+ was one of my better Saturdays at work
- felt inadequate though by the end of the day
+ was able to brush off that feeling of inadequacy and go home with a smile on my face knowing I have off tomorrow.


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

+ I ate a large Papa John's pizza in under 30 minutes and didn't put on a pound. #TeamFit 
+ I invoiced my boss for last week's work.
+ I wrote two killer commentaries. One already got shared 1.6k times on FB!
+ I had the day off from my Mon-Sat job (also in writing).
+ I'm not nearly as moody as I was last Sunday.

- I didn't meet any women.
- No women messaged me on any sites.
- I did NOT win the Powerball (O.M.G.)
- I watched the White House Correspondence Dinner (weak jokes this year)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ My hand is getting its grip back more and more.
+ Pancakes.
+ Energy drinks.
- Sugar... So much sugar.
+ Painkillers, babeh!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

+ ~ Work was pretty chill

- ~ Had a bunch of awkward interactions with some regulars and people I know. You never get used to it no matter the frequency


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

+was able to follow things well in class
+caught up for school 
+a game I was disappointed in originally juat got patched a bunch so it should work fine now for me to enjoy 

-I have a lot of studying to do... So much stress


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

+ nice weather
+ getting work done

das it mayne


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ My hand is incrementally getting better.
- Still lack good grip, mostly due to my middle finger.
+ Burger King soon. MMMMMMmmmmm!
- Another 'do nothing' day, despite the earlier stuff.
- Broke.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Got cast off.
- Hand is not in tip-top shape.
- Feel really lonely, despite people being there for me.
- I'm exhausted from healing. 4 surgeries in 3 months.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

+ A gorgeous brunette was as smiles as I rode past her on my bike while heading to work
+ I wasn't asked why I missed the jam and his gig this past weekend
+ Another new free beer to try at work today
- Some awkward encounters at work again today


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

- Slept the day away.
+ Think I'm figuring out feelings.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

- I've been awake since about 5:50am
- It's a working day.
- Clear one query and another two crop up... (repeat over)
- Colleagues have snubbed me or insulted me - as per usual. My weight is the subject of the jokes, today... 
- Overhearing everyone's plans over the coming days. me? Doing nothing, going nowhere and Seeing no one. As per usual
- Being accused of forgetting things I know for a fact I've not been told about.


+ It's Friday afternoon - the grueling working week is almost at an end.
+ Despite the weekend almost being here, it's not raining outside. Yet.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Got a good night's sleep.
+ I woke up to 12 messages in my SAS inbox. People like me! ;D
+ I've made a really good, relatable friend through here & Skype.
+ I've also met a possible special someone through here & Skype.
+ I had the confidence to send a vid-message to that special someone via Skype & it went well. 
+ It was reciprocated with a video. We're both so awkward. Love it.
- Lack of job still lingering. Not sure what to do with my disability(ies); physical/mental.
- I need to get out of the house more. (Jeep was mushed 6 months ago, along with my hand, so that doesn't help.)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ I forgot my dad's b-day, but that I got a gift for my dad's b-day today months ago. Whew.
+ Brother and niece are here, hanging out.
+ Brother helped move new furniture in. Much needed.
+ Having salmon tonight.
- The clutter is beginning to rear its head with the new furniture.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

+ I studied all day
- I studied all day


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

+ I'm sleepy again

- I woke up this morning.

:lol


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

karenw said:


> + Grocery Shopping


Did you get cake, pie or ice cream?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

karenw said:


> Cakes & Crisps


You Brits toggle names over there. Are they like muffins and potato chips?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

+ Got some work done early.
+ Heard from a friend I haven't spoken to in a long time.

- Relapsed after cleaning.
- Couldn't spend time with friend because I'm sick.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

- Think someone is mad at me.
- Didn't do my PTSD/Anxiety workbook today.
- Worried about my medications.
+ Watching 36 Hours. Fun show.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

+No work today
+texted two girls
- I have to clear clutter
- I still have a problem comparing myself to others..


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

- Anxious as all Hell.
- Stressed and clenched.
- Thinking my meds are making me worse.
- Had a 20 minute shorter session in therapy today.
+ It was a somewhat positive session.
+ I'm getting off of Latuda, the a-hole drug of the month for me.
+ The restaurant that came back and changed the menu to where my food was a dollar more, said don't worry about it when I went to pay, alleviating stress.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

+ too NSFW to say
+ free day tomorrow
+ only needed $15 to fill up my gas tank this morning
- not enough sleep

overall, it was a good day.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

- I got stressed over my dissertation and started cursing my life choices
- I cried and now I got this stupid crying allergy 
- I left home for only half an hour
- There was pigeon poop on my balcony and I had to clean it up with a toothbrush and antibacterial cleaning supply
- I still have all this chaos on my bedroom floor from the summer clothes bags that I need to put away.
- I saw a wrinkle that is about to form on my cheek
- It's 3 am and I'm not sleepy

+ Through all the moaning I actually got some ideas and progressed a bit with my dissertation
+ I cooked and ate some awesome pleurotus mushrooms 
+ I think I lost some fat


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

+ Headache went away

- I got up and the only clean shirt in my closet was the one that itches me

- I keep thinking about "The Artist Formerly Known As Prince" singing When Doves Cry for no damn reason (I didn't even like that song)


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

- Starting a new job sucks
- I'm gonna get a deduction on my homework cause I can't be bothered to do that **** right now
+ I'm making like a 99 in that class, tho
+ I talked to the girl at work about being shy/anxious and she said I don't seem shy at all. I was like ╰(✿´⌣`✿)╯♡


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

- fought with my mom a lot
+ realized yet again that my bf is the best
+ ate some buncha crunch


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

+Finished all my homework deadlines for the week 
+Had a good lunch, I love spicy chicken sandwiches haha 
+Professor cancelled class so I had most of the morning to myself at home 
- I have a sociology exam friday which i'm not entirely ready for 
- I still feel pretty lonely at school, making friends sucks


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Made a couple friends on SAS today.
- Water main broke.
+ Turned on water long enough to shower.
- Cold shower.
+ Dead Snow 2 is excellent.
- Behind on my horrorathon for the month.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

+ I helped my mother out with some work
+ I was on the move today, still better for me than staying home I guess
+ The weather has gotten cold and I like it.

- surprisingly nothing negative, besides some little anger outbursts inside at home...


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

+learned something new
+had reasonable, non-awkward, interaction with boss even if it was very short
+sunny day
+friendly peeps being friendly

-opened my big fat mouth, like I told myself I wouldn't do  t'sokay though


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

- I didn't have any appetite today, I struggled to eat a plate of food
- My kidney has been hurting
- There's still chaos on the floor

+ I solved a big problem in my dissertation after a lot of struggling and tears
+ I went for a nice walk in the morning


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Water is back on!
+ Decent meal.
+ Feel less anxious today.
- Still a little stressed.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

+For the first time in a long time, I took a 30 minute walk.

-It was too hot today(we're 9 days into October, it shouldn't be 70 freakin' degrees.)
-Worried a lot today
-I slept most of the day away.


----------



## Lorelen (Nov 4, 2012)

"The existence of obnoxious extroverts will not be welcome in the new world." I WANT TO BE IN THAT WORLD WHEN IT COMES.

I accomplished the things I wanted to do today, so I am off the hook tonight. The awful judge (inside) is not pointing his accusing finger at me calling me nasty names that terrify me and berating me for being a useless lump of clay with no will power.

The down side is, my back is killing me. I can't remember the last time it hurt this much. I hope sleep cures it.

Over and out.


----------



## Lorelen (Nov 4, 2012)

JustThisGuy -- Wow, a resident of Pangaea, how cool. Glad you're having a better day.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

+ had the day off
+ got to stay in my pjs all day/sleep in
+ ordered dominos
+ visited my mom

- got a stuffy/runny nose
- it was unbearably hot today


----------



## HALover9000 (Jun 12, 2015)

+ Went out to lunch instead of going back to sleep
+ Got another Pokemon EX card in a booster pack
- Felt tired and restless the whole day


----------



## Lorelen (Nov 4, 2012)

Earlier I wrote that the Inner Critic berates me for having no will power when I'm not able to get things done. But it's not about will power, it's about having no "redeeming social value," as they say; being of no use or worth in the world because I have withdrawn so completely from it.


----------



## Lorelen (Nov 4, 2012)

p.s. I wish we could edit our posts.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

+practiced drawing
+got to sh*tpost on SAS

-it's still night
-I want to eat but everything's closed


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

+ Had another great walk today
+ Ate chinese food for dinner

- today was very boring
- made a fool of myself on this website again


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

- Sleepy all day.
+ Took two walks.
+ May be headed back to college next year.
- Job prospects aren't looking good.


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

+ buying an eyeshadow palette
+ one of my colleagues complimenting me on my hair, since I curled it
+ making a vanilla milkshake
+ having roast pork for dinner
+ my boss and colleague expressing their gratitude to me by giving me a free drink 

- a hot day, my body sweating
- not able to wear any eye makeup until my stye clears up


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ ENERGY DRINKSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!1!!!!
+ Cozy being inside.
- Getting cold out, and not in the friendly cool autumn way.
- Unproductive day, I think. :/ Not even on trivial fun things.

Still some time, I guess.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

+ Wasn't out of soap as I had feared
- Had an emotional breakdown and cried in front of 30 people and left school early

Guess which won???


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

+ good therapy session
+ drew something for the first time in a while
+ reading a good book
- ate unhealthy, didn't work out


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

+ got out for a walk to the mall
+ got a new hoodie
+ made it back before it rained
- still sick lol


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Good night's sleep.

For yesterday...
+ Saw my niece play soccer for the first time. She's awful. Awfully adorable.
+ Saw my lawyer's law firm. Neutral news, leaning towards good.
+ I ate at Rally's (or Checker's) for the first time. Good stuff.

Week...
+ I've made quite a few new friends on SAS. Like, half a dozen.
+ My new meds are treating me alright.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

- Been under a lot of pressure in work today
- My mother is furious with me because I can't leave work early to collect my brother from the train station (see the positive points below). We're short-staffed this afternoon.
- I've been singled out at work no less than five times for unfair criticism today, for not doing things that, well, aren't my job and never have been…
- I'll be sleeping on the sofa tonight
- I'm coming down with a head cold. I can hardly hear a thing.


+ It's Friday. It's almost the end of the grueling working week.
+ I'm seeing my brother this evening for the first time since April
+ Going out for a very rare meal out tonight – because of the above


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

+ I woke up early for the first time in forever

This one is for yesterday

+ It was my bday!
+ Had great food all day
+ I got much needed alone time after going out to lunch
+ Around good family & friends
+ I wasn't in a super cynical state of mind
+ I went out with coworkers for the first time ever
+ I went to a bar for the first time ever
+ No hang over

- I ended up spending money on everyone (it was worth it though)
- No one was grateful when I bought X for my whole family
- I got NO bday presents
- There were a bunch of awkward moments while I went out mywith coworkers
- I don't know jack s**t about bar etiquette nor do I know anything about alcohol


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ My youngest niece's soccer team remained undefeated today. First time seeing her play.
+ 1 mile hike. Saw two weddings in the park. Busy day.
+ My brother's PS4. I'm envious.
+ Alcohol and energy drinks.
- Alcohol and energy drinks = headache.
- Lost a friend. Not dead, they're just gone.
- Upset someone I care about.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

-Have no energy, even though I slept for like 10 hrs.
(Plus) getting Chinese tonight.
-can't find the plus symbol on my phone.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

- Tired all day.
- Don't feel good.
+ Nice chats with a special someone.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

+ Got some work done that I've been procrastinating
+ Applied to take piano lessons again
+ Went to a candy store
+ Watched South Park

- Was seriously depressed for most of the day
- Ate too much at the candy store


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

+ ~ The new beer I ordered arrived at the shop today
- ~ Lots of awkward encounters at work today


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

- didn't get out of the house today
- woke up late
- still a little sick so don't want to exercise yet
+ hung out with brother and his gf today
+ started reading my new book


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Turned in my requirements to keep food card.
+ Taco Bell gift card saved my lunch.
+ Comic shop. Had just enough money for the month's pull list.
+ Good talk with therapist.
- Effexor doesn't seem to be doing much.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Bumping this thread I like.
+ Finally finished Jessica Jones.
+ Daredevil season 2.
- Toothache.
- Niece is in twubble with the law.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I was looking for this thread the other day.

+Was able to find gifts for my nieces and nephew.
+Ran some errands.
+Quality time with mom.
+Good food.

-Stomach was upset for most of the day.
-Didn't get to exercise like I planned to.
-Feel overwhelmed by things I keep putting aside rather than face.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

+Got a lot done at work today.
+Beautiful weather.
+Some good moments and convos with coworkers.

-Commute was extra long.
-Wasn't able to get out and enjoy the nice weather.
-Awkward moment with coworker.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

+ = I went and bought new work pants
- = I'm broke *** & can't afford a bike yet


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

+ I got a Easter basket with candy, no school tomorrow, its raining
- I have to carry around the ugly Easter basket and its kind of embarrassing, the power is out in my bathroom and hallways


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Yeah, but candy, yo!

- I can't sleep now after getting up.
- Bacon wrapped cheese things have made me sick since yesterday.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ New controller for my PS3. Hopefully the controller is the problem.
+ First time going to the theatre alone.
+ 10 Cloverfield Lane.
+ Hibachi. 1st time. Excellent sushi. Great server. Helped out a sushi noob.
+ I think my server liked me. He's gay, but total compliment. 
+ Pants removal post-sushi. (Got home 1st. Don't worry. Didn't give him a show.)
+ Beer. I'm into Miller Fortune now. Taste is good and alcohol % is decent.
+ Relaxation!!!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

+ Unexpectedly found an old childhood VHS tape when clearing out the attic. I've never actually watched any old homemade videos of myself so I can't wait to transfer it to a PC and see what's on it. 
+ Finally got round to finding some decent research that I can use in my essay. My problem is always that I get interested in too many topics and can never find an area to focus on.

- The realisation that it's the first of April and I have to finish 3 more long essays within this month. 
- Wisdom tooth... pain! Please finish growing already.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Charmander said:


> + Unexpectedly found an old childhood VHS tape when clearing out the attic. I've never actually watched any old homemade videos of myself so I can't wait to transfer it to a PC and see what's on it.
> + Finally got round to finding some decent research that I can use in my essay. My problem is always that I get interested in too many topics and can never find an area to focus on.
> 
> - The realisation that it's the first of April and I have to finish 3 more long essays within this month.
> - Wisdom tooth... pain! Please finish growing already.


Better check to see if they're growing right. They could be rubbing up against your molars' roots. Which causes problems.

You gotta post those vids on YT. Come on!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Charmander said:


> - Wisdom tooth... pain! Please finish growing already.


 Don't hold your breath. I've just recently started to have an issue where I keep biting one of my cheeks because (apparently) the very back wisdom tooth on that side has gotten a little longer or something. Never had problems with them before now though.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> Better check to see if they're growing right. They could be rubbing up against your molars' roots. Which causes problems.
> 
> You gotta post those vids on YT. Come on!


The dentist said it's growing in properly, but I'd rather just have it out. The pain is more from when I chew or when it catches my cheek. 

And I promise I will unless there's something worse on there. :lol


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Don't hold your breath. I've just recently started to have an issue where I keep biting one of my cheeks because (apparently) the very back wisdom tooth on that side has gotten a little longer or something. Never had problems with them before now though.


The biting on the cheek thing has been going on for the past 12 months or so. 

Did yours not grow all the way?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

+ Had a lot of fun playing basketball.


- Felt really sh*tty and miserable for the rest of the day.. like every other day


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

+ Got some planning done on one of the novellas I'm currently writing.
+ Made a delicious cup of coffee.
+ Made an even more delicious banana and almond butter smoothie.

- I've been exhausted since I woke up and I'm not sure why.
- Feeling completely isolated and going insane with the lack of people I connect with.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Charmander said:


> The biting on the cheek thing has been going on for the past 12 months or so.
> 
> Did yours not grow all the way?


 I really don't know. I barely noticed when they first popped out because it didn't hurt that much and I had no intentions of spending money on it if I didn't have to. I think teeth might just naturally get longer over time. Not really sure about that. All I know is the actual tooth has been there (seemingly in it's present form) since my mid 20s but I never had this problem before so I can only assume something has changed recently.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

- Got up later than I thought.
+ Daredevil's 2nd season is already better than the first, & only halfway thru.
+ Salmon for dinner.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

+it's friday, the weather is nice, i look nice
-I have a project to do, still have to find somewhere to move, feel lazy


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

+Got to stay home from school


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

+We have sunny weather today !
+I got off my butt and took out the trash and cleaned all the windows
-I got another work rejection
-I feel like I might procastinate the rest of the day away.
(Will edit post at the end of the day)


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

+Woke up happy
+Have work today
-Still a bit sick from allergies
-Woke up a bit sore
-Have work today


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Dad's home from the hospital after knee surgery, looking well.
- Slept half the day away and still sleepy.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

+got a bunch of socks for free
+my gramps helped me out big time with my student loans 

nothing bad about today. very grateful for my grandpa.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

+dealing with ppl better
+gaining some order in life in general 

- still get fleeting feelings of dying
- slow to being productive
-keep going on here, so annoying. Need productivity app


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

- Lost my SNAP today.
+ I dodged my sister and her family.
+ I awoke to being a part of a MMS Group on my phone. I don't know why I was on it. Oddly, one of the numbers is close to my area code numbers. Landline. So I'm reading about their good time last night and the food and possible sex. I was laughing. She's from my area, it seems, and this guy had a good time and wanted to checkup on her. It also seems to be a one night stand because he mentioned that he was glad he met her the other night. He sent pics. Nothing nude or racy, but of them posing together for pics. She was cute.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

+drove up to the hills nearby saw a nice rabbit and some horses

-realised my beard is getting perilously grey in daylight
-am now quite cold
-lost all 3 games of hots because of other noobs


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

+Met with some old friends
+Ate some good food


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

+ Game of Thrones season premiere.
- I will have to rely on streaming it online.


----------



## xatmosphericx (Apr 26, 2016)

+i drank water without throwing up
+i didn't feel totally bad this morning
+im alive
-depressed
-stressed out about finals
-feeling self conscious about my thighs


----------



## MsVaslovik (Apr 17, 2016)

+woke up alert and feeling well, got plenty of sleep. 
+had a good breakfast and good coffee
+downloaded the first episode of Game of Thrones Season 6
+got my main vape working really great
+ have over a grand to deposit at the bank today, sometime... but...

- trapped at home waiting on FedEx who was supposed to be here by 10:30 am, and wasn't. Still waiting an hour later...
- being pestered by gnats I cannot get rid of
- still waiting on 4 bottles of absinthe from Europe that should have been here by now
- no one at all to talk to


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Exercise.
+ Visited my grandmother at her home for Mother's Day.
- She opened her door and some old woman came and took some of her stuff. They call it "shopping" in the home. She'll get it back.
- She's in a locked down area because she kept leaving in the middle of the night (dementia/Alzheimer's).
- Very depressed lately. It hurts so badly.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

+ Had a good day at work. Got all my **** done early and got to leave early. One of our kitchen managers said I could easily become a KM as well. 
+ Went to see a movie with my uncle and cousin.
- We outta milk! D:


----------



## IHaveProblems (May 4, 2016)

+ Ate breakfast for once
+ Stayed at home
+ Didnt see people

- Been awake for 4 days solid
- Everything


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

+drank alcohol
+watched anime
+mum liked her gift
+talked to online friend for a bit

-drank alcohol 
-came to the realization that I'm moving on from my crush. I tried. I even got his number. but it's over now. goodbye, one night and one more time, thanks for the memories. I'm back to a blank state in my heart.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

+ I got to eat breakfast for dinner
- I missed the damn eggs!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

- Failed to get up because of anxiety and missed going to a movie with my brother.
---------------- 30 yo today.
- Didn't want a party. Getting a party. A tiny one, but yeah.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

+worked out a bit

-woke up late
-I've been experiencing this weird mix of feeling sick/sad/a bit lonely/anxious/alienated etc for almost a week now. I feel many of these things quite often anyway but it's hard to explain. I can't turn the anxiety off now and it's weird.
- this thread I just saw: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...mer-s-a-s-member-adam-1803969/#post1085777313


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Voted
+ Nice day.
- Feeling emotionally ill.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

the giant hail storm was kind of cool.
I haven't really done the things I'd hoped I'd do today. I'm feeling worn out.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Took a nice, sweaty walk. 
+ Mood is improved today, I feel.
- Doctors haven't called me back on need to know things (mind and body docs).
+/- My weight. Still not great, but improving...kinda.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

+quit job 
+mike's hard lemonade

-waiting for response to see if I can start later on new job, still haven't heard back yet.
-spilled coffee
-dropped braut on the floor


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

+ had a good day at work, my boss' boss thanked me for kicking butt this week and pushing past my injuries
+ taking my kids to Astros v Rangers game
+ got them for the weekend  

+ / - ? I didn't get to go to lunch with my future boss but he said we'll talk early next week and things are still on...just a matter of working out a few details

- I'm tired. My day started at 4:00 this morning and Ive been running nonstop since. Went to work, worked out, showered, now picking up kids....I did manage to eat a little something for lunch but barely had time.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

+heard back from HR for new job, just glad to know an answer even if it's not the one I want. waiting is painful sometimes, you know?
+diet root beer with a bendy straw ^_^
+watched anime, including rewatching an episode of a show I liked before, still just as funny and charming. 
+mike's hard lemonade, my reliable friend

-gender dysphoria day, it seems.
-didn't really get to chat with any online buddies maybe I should try at least?!
-hair sucks, not cute at all...


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

- 4 hours of sleep
- Hangover
- Accomplished nothing


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

+ Took my kids to the Astros v Rangers game again today
- Roof was closed because of storm moving in
- Roof then leaked, soaking our section and about six other sections around us. The stairs looked like huge waterfalls, soaking the level below us ffs
+ Went to Season Ticket holder customer service and asked for seat upgrades, with very little anxiety
+ Got upgrades to front row at the Bud Light Party Deck. The face value on the tix was $100 per seat and they're not even sold on StubHub. Wow. It was also right by the Astros bullpen, and my son got a ball from Brent Strom, the Astros pitching coach. Got some cool pics. We were also on the JumboTron, and my dad said he saw us on national tv a few times lol. Was really awesome, and I had very little to no anxiety today


----------



## animefreak (Jun 4, 2013)

+ Held a super cute puppy at work who was so affectionate and adorable!
+ Took a nice, long nap after work.

- Went to work.


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

+talked to someone new
+got complimented a few times by that person

-they don't seem to be very interested in me as a person


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

-cried over Dude Boy even though he's a jerk (I think he's leaving and I shouldn't care, but I do...ergh!)
-went to another city to enjoy some fresh air, exercise, and drawing
-didn't quite get to the drawing portion of it, and it was noisier in both places than I remembered
-talked to some nice peeps on SAS (Thank you!  )


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

- Waking up
- Being me
- Still having suicidal tendencies

+/- Knowing that at least no ones cares about any of this? I guess that's a plus for everybody else.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

+ Taro smoothie.
+ Comics.
- - - - - - - - - - My therapist is being let go for personal issues. I felt awful for her reasons of being let go. But also kind of lost. 3 years and all that confessing, and making a friend. We cried a bit together. I felt like a child, but not in a bad way. Just honestly confused. I wasn't ready for things to just end.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

+Did surprisingly ok (at least I think I did?) on my Legal Studies test today. Maybe I'll even get a figure that's above 70%, lol. That would be somewhat of a self esteem booster considering the fact that I, uh, didn't study. Again.
+Saw my crush.
-Did not talk to him.
-One of my school shoes started to fall apart so I had to be careful while walking today in order to not accidentally damage it further. ._.
-Forgot my key for the second time this week. -_-
+Tying into the previous minus point (positive vibes guys), a girl offered me her psychology textbook to use during today's psychology lesson. Furthermore, I didn't forget to give it back to her afterwards. Nice.
-Another day closer to next week's presentations. ://///
-Still haven't solidified the points I'm going to bring up and elaborate on for my English presentation. Bleh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

+Met up with an old teacher of mine
+ She said she was divorced
+ She said she had a marketing job opportunity for me
- She doesn't know I don't have a car
- She doesn't know that my SA will make it impossible to sell anything
- I drove there and I almost hit something, my mom went loco


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

+Went to a neat little plant store, bought some pretty orchids. I'll definitely be going back there, they had cute little cacti and plants in hanging glass globes and Venus fly traps and other things. Very cool stuff.

-I sat on a toilet seat that was absolutely drenched in urine.


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

+ Spent time with my love today
+ Caught a lot of pokemon together in the woods
+ Just being silly and having a terrific time 

- Coming back "home"
- Being tired and lazy
- Thinking negatively


----------



## Smiddy (Apr 8, 2012)

+ Kept depression at bay by staying busy at work
- After work and nothing to do, depression is kicking in


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

- Ruminations
- Thought I got a computer virus. Everything kosher.
+ I made a Skype friend.


----------



## theDiff (Jun 29, 2016)

- Chickened out of a meetup
+ Fled to a nearly deserted coffee shop and had a great conversation with someone I met there
+ Learned my favorite Bowie song for guitar


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

---- Sick
- Missed a friend on Skype.


----------

